# 2014 Olympics Thread



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Start in 3 days. Discuss everything here. I for one love the Olympics. Going to complete flip my sleep schedule. Stay up all night to watch, go to work, then sleep in the evening.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

TEAM HOWIE

As an American, and a die hard Red Wings fan, Howie on Team USA makes me fucking mark like mad.


My heart is broken, though, because my beloved Big Z is TEAM SWEDEN </3

FUCK


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

hockey, short track speed skating, ski cross and snowboard cross are my favorite events to watch.

And out of the 7 big hockey countries, Sweden with their traditional jerseys are the only country thay does not have horific jerseys.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Canada has an awesome jersey.

The new USA jerseys are the fucking worst, holy shit. The old ones with the flag in the S is the best version. This new one, wow, who's the clown who thought of that ugly ass design? Fire him, plz. I mean, I like the stars on the shoulders, that's cool, but, the logo itself is puke.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

probably end up watching lots of this even though I normally give zero fucks about any of the sports, this made me laugh though






toilet paper in the bin?:jaydamn


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*FREE_THE_GAYS*


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Ah, missed this thread.

GO LATVIA.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Team USA should just come out to.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

No Stamkos? :banderas

AMERICA winning Gold in hockey.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Starts in a few hours!!!

Although why they need to do some events the day before the opening ceremonies is beyond me.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Can't wait! Love the olympics. The idea of it and the tradition is so intriguing. Excited!! :3

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Sochi appears to be a fuckin dump.

Potential terrorist attacks.
Athletes and press are stranded at airports.
Trash bins full of shitty toilet paper.
Bathroom stalls have two toilets.....side by side.
Hotels without a lobby. (WTF?)
Cramped hotel rooms.
Their president stole a Super Bowl ring.
Their president likes to cuddle with leopards.

And the world thinks America's bad. You don't see shitty toilet paper laying around here, do ya? DO YA?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Hoping the curling is just as great this time around. Was fucking amazing seeing it live in Vancouver, the crowds were insane.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I am pumped for hockey and snowboarding tho.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

One team has this man.










The others do not.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> TEAM HOWIE
> 
> As an American, and a die hard Red Wings fan, Howie on Team USA makes me fucking mark like mad.
> 
> ...


Howard won't even be dressed unless Quick or Miller get injured.



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> No Stamkos? :banderas
> 
> AMERICA winning Gold in hockey.


You're gonna be watching Olympic hockey or what, Brandon? 

I'm most pumped for hockey obviously but i enjoy watching most of the sports.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

PHIL


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> No Stamkos? :banderas
> 
> *AMERICA winning Gold in hockey*.


:ambrose2


Piiroinen and Tonteri got straight to the final in slopestyle. :mark: Snow White was afraid of our guys, that's the real reason why he pussied out.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Go Canada GO!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Stad said:


> You're gonna be watching Olympic hockey or what, Brandon?
> 
> I'm most pumped for hockey obviously but i enjoy watching most of the sports.


Yeah, probably. I have no idea when it is, though, so I'll have to look up the schedule.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Ireland sending five, count 'em, FIVE athletes to the Winter Olympics :mark:

Five gold medals, babaaay :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

OLYMPICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love how Canada shows everything live! Watching some slopestyle right now.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

ST. LOUIS IS ON TEAM CANANDA

FUCKING YES


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Will only be watching to see the Jamaican Bobsled team.

FEEL THE RHYTHM
FEEL THE RHYME


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

This has been a hilarious farce so far. 

Ironically Russia was and is trying to "show its strength" by spending $50 billion (1 Gadzillion Rubles?) on these games-and the people who are covering the games are exposing horrible conditions in their rooms. What a mistake. Surely you would want to convince those from around the globe Russia is a great place to further show off your greatness. 
Instead it appears the 50 Billion spent was indeed corrupted. The hotels sound like the farce city of Kijong-Dong that is a fake city that was constructed to show off North Korea's "Luxury and wealth" but is really a bunch of buildings that are empty, brightly lit and painted as a fake facade. 
https://twitter.com/SochiProblems
Nice jerb Russia (Y)


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

St. Louis was the right choice to replace Stamkos.

Although a part of me wanted to see Giroux and Crosby try and co-exist.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

50 billion is pretty ridiculous. I was hoping that plans for Sochi would fall through and Vancouver would have a second go.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304680904579366712107461956



> Dmitry Kozak, the deputy prime minister responsible for the Olympic preparations, seemed to reflect the view held among many Russian officials that some Western visitors are deliberately trying to sabotage Sochi's big debut out of bias against Russia. "We have surveillance video from the hotels that shows people turn on the shower, direct the nozzle at the wall and then leave the room for the whole day," he said. *An aide then pulled a reporter away before Mr. Kozak could be questioned further on surveillance in hotel rooms.*


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

DA said:


> Ireland sending five, count 'em, FIVE athletes to the Winter Olympics :mark:
> 
> Five gold medals, babaaay :mark:


at least 3 of them misread Curling as Hurling


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Going with Canada, Sweden, and Russia to claim the men's hockey medals.

In what order depends on the day.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Allur said:


> :ambrose2


Yeah, I think I'll just take that back. We lose both our top 2 centers to injuries and the replacements are those 2 KHL scrubs (Sakari Salminen and Jarkko Immonen)? fpalm Sean Bergenheim has probably fucked the coaches daughter or something and is now getting the Randy Savage treatment, I see no other reason for him to not be there.

That's just fucking dumb.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

UNITED PROVINCES OF CANADA :mark:

Going to check out the opening ceremonies a bit later tonight. 

Hopefully everyone jobs to Canada like they did in Vancouver.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The commentators for that opening ceremony... fucking assholes that couldn't stop talking and insulting and running down certain countries. Disgraceful. Fuck NBC.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Woke up at 11:00 p.m. for a full day of Olympic watching!

McMorris' butt check on the last jump killed him. Going to need to stomp the second run.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Winter Olympics, never tried any of the sports involved, couldn't work out most of the rules, but its bloody awesome.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Super excited for this. I’m such a winter sports fan. Watching the end of the women skiathlon right now. I cross-country ski myself and seeing how fast they can power uphill impresses me to no end. No wonder the top finishers collapsed across the line!

BTW, first medals handed out: Norway, US, Sweden, Canada on the board so far.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Short Track Speedskating is a million times more viewer friendly than Long Track Speedskating.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Long Track Speedskating is almost as bad as watching Nascar. Almost.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Some French magazine is reporting that the Russians and the Americans have a secret deal to screw over the Canadian ice dancing team.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Those snowboard guys just looked fucking stoked to be medalists. Completely giddy. Love that. Sweet mohawk as well.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JM when does curling start?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Curling starts Sunday night/Monday morning. Men's first draw is at midnight eastern time and then the women's first draw is at 5 a.m. eastern


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

MrMister said:


> JM when does curling start?


Tomorrow i believe.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok, so yeah, I'll watch then. Really don't care about any other event in this games. Skiing and snowboarding is ok. I like hockey, but probably won't get many games here.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Hello MrMr.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi JM. lol Russia btw.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

CANADIAN sisters get GOLD and SILVER in Mogals. Their other sister completed int he event as well. Impressive family. 

UNITED PROVINCES OF CANADA :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

MrMister said:


> Ok, so yeah, I'll watch then. Really don't care about any other event in this games. Skiing and snowboarding is ok. *I like hockey, but probably won't get many games here.*


Most of em are shown on NBC in America.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Stad why didn't you mark about the 2 medals?

plz respawn


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

http://dailycurrant.com/2014/02/08/man-responsible-for-olympic-ring-mishap-found-dead-in-sochi/

Thought this was interesting.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

brandiexoxo said:


> http://dailycurrant.com/2014/02/08/man-responsible-for-olympic-ring-mishap-found-dead-in-sochi/
> 
> Thought this was interesting.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That's a satire website. The report is not true.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

JM said:


> Stad why didn't you mark about the 2 medals?
> 
> plz respawn


My apologizes, JM. I'm pretty stoked for the 2 sisters that won gold and silver today.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

http://olympics.si.com/olympic-figu...mpics-team-figure-skating-judging-controversy

Ah figure skating... you never fail to provide controversy. And from my eye, the Russians are being over-scored in the team event, but what do I know?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Always loved the Olympics. Everyone getting together, all sorts of different countries from Russia to Togo, to see who's the best of the best... always enjoy these games. Here's to hoping Cool Runnings has a good run.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I went to school with that Marissa Castelli ice skater. Just throwing that fun fact out there... It's like I'm in the Olympics by proxy.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

in terms of team ice dancing last night, Davis and White were clearly better than Virtue and Moir.

Good start to today. Women's slopestyle and men's downhill both on right now.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Holy fuck did that Czech slopestyle girl ever biff it. Cracked her helmet in half. And she appears to be okay. Holy shit.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I went to school with that Marissa Castelli ice skater. Just throwing that fun fact out there... It's like I'm in the Olympics by proxy.


Kobe signed my copy of Slam magazine 12 years ago and shook my hand. So i think I'm also a 5 time NBA champ by proxy


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Watched Sweden/Japan women’s hockey this morning. It was a great game, with Japan coming on so strong in the third period. These are two teams who needed a strong showing too; Sweden almost didn’t send their girls and Japan only sent a women’s team (who haven’t made it to the Olympics since 98). I really hope the attempts to make the women’s division more competitive via splitting up the top teams in qualifying play helps keep the sport in the Olympics. The girls in the less traditional hockey countries are improving and it’d be a shame to take this away from them. 




RKing85 said:


> Short Track Speedskating is a million times more viewer friendly than Long Track Speedskating.





TomahawkJock said:


> Long Track Speedskating is almost as bad as watching Nascar. Almost.



Really? :sad: It’s one of my ‘must watch’ events. I love that each person is essentially racing against themself and the clock. There’s so much strategy as to when to push, how hard to go out, what to save for the finish. Then again, I’m a distance runner so endurance events appeal to me. 

I’m watching more of it right now…



JM said:


> CANADIAN sisters get GOLD and SILVER in Mogals. Their other sister completed int he event as well. Impressive family.
> 
> UNITED PROVINCES OF CANADA :mark:


We’re usually slow starters but with the Dufour-Lapoint sisters, and Mark McMorris (slopestyle snowboarding), that’s one of each on the first day. Not bad. 



checkcola said:


> http://olympics.si.com/olympic-figu...mpics-team-figure-skating-judging-controversy
> 
> Ah figure skating... you never fail to provide controversy. And from my eye, the Russians are being over-scored in the team event, but what do I know?


Figure skating gonna be what it is. I mean, I enjoy it, but it’s not as appealing to me as those sports where judging isn’t the determiner. Love Yulia Lipnitskia, so glad to her starting well, even if a wee bit overmarked. Also hoping for a redemptive skate from Kevin Reynolds, who’s had a non-existent season and relatively poor nationals due to endless boot problems.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

http://deadspin.com/5883378/the-ton...-to-be-an-underwear-marketing-scam/1518197306

I guess if it means being the first ever winter olympian from your country :draper2

Also hopefully one of the Irish will improve on Clifton Hugh Lancelot de Verdon Wrottesley's performance in 02 and take home our first medal

The Sochi site is nowhere near as good as the London one was, like they don't even explain how qualification works in any of the sports


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

With Canada's guaranteeded medal in team skating later today, that will be 4 through 2 days which is obviously good, but SI had predicted us to have 6 by this point.

I really like the new format for the women's hockey tournament. Not going to get huge blowouts like in all the previous Olympic tournaments.

Women's hockey games decided by 6 or more goals:

1998 - 5
2002 - 6
2006 - 6
2010 - 8
2014 - none yet. Would be surprized if it's more than 2.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

InTheAirTonight said:


> Kobe signed my copy of Slam magazine 12 years ago and shook my hand. So i think I'm also a 5 time NBA champ by proxy


:draper2 Sound logic to me.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Record free dance score for Davis/White in the Team Free Dance, though some people on twitter who follow figure skating closely say they have performed better else where. It does look like they will win gold when ice dancing event happens later on. The other skaters on Team USA should thank them for the bronze medal because they carried them on their back (obviously, Jeremy Abbott tanked, but in the grand scheme of things, say he doesn't screw up, and gets, say fourth, that only adds three additional points to Team USA, so I think there's no way we could have overtaken Canada for the silver). 

The figure skating team event is a nice way for them to get coverage of the sport at the beginning of the Olympics, but it does seem like everything was pre-ordained based upon the relative strengths and weaknesses of each team. The Russians did deserve to win, even with some overscoring.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

That Russian Skater was so amazing.

Sarka is one tough chick :clap.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Curling gets underway finally in 50 minutes :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Day 3!!!

Short Track Speed Skating today! One of my favorite events.

Couple legit medal chances for Canada today. Men's 1500m Short Track and Men's Moguls.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Canada putting in work right now vs Germany, up 9-5 in the 8th end.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Germany just saved their ass, getting one with their last in 8, double takeout facing 5. Just delaying the inevitable defeat however.

Flipping back and forth between that and the women's super combined.

Counting down the minutes til short track start.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

When is short track, RK?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

3:45 a.m. here in Saskatchewan.

3:45 - Men's 1500 prelims
4:30 - Women's 500 prelims
5:10 - Men's 1500 semis
5:40 - Women's relay prelims
6:10 - Men's 1500 final


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

RKing85 said:


> 3:45 a.m. here in Saskatchewan.
> 
> 3:45 - Men's 1500 prelims
> 4:30 - Women's 500 prelims
> ...


Damn, i'll probably watch some of it but i'm not sure if i'll be able to stay awake for all that lol.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

When's Bobsledding?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Not for a while still. Starts next Sunday, Feb 16.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

:mark: Curling time


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

so many good looking curlers. Just an added bonus.

This may be un-Canadian of me to say, but I don't think the Jones rink is going to win gold. Muirhead out of Great Britain has been curling amazing this year. I think she takes gold.

Short track mens prelims are done. Women's prelims next, then the good stuff really gets going!


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Eve is playing pretty crap right now though

Also that Russian team :brie


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

yeah, that Russian skip is gorgeous. Not watching this draw too closely. Although I see Canada is in complete control. 

GB is against Sweden though. GB, Canada, and Sweden will be the three medalists I predict.

Men's 1500 short track final coming up shortly.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Finnish lineups for the first game:

Teemu Selänne - Aleksander Barkov - Mikael Granlund
Lauri Korpikoski - Olli Jokinen - Tuomo Ruutu
Jussi Jokinen - Petri Kontiola - Juhamatti Aaltonen
Leo Komarov- Jarkko Immonen - Jori Lehterä

Kimmo Timonen - Sami Vatanen 
Sami Salo - Olli Määttä 
Juuso Hietanen - Ossi Väänänen 

I'm a bit sceptical about having Teemu on the first line, but we'll see. Personally, I'd have wanted to see J. Jokinen on the first line, Teemu on 2nd and Ruutu on the third.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Gold for Charles Hamelin in the men's short track 1500m! 

He has a legit chance at medaling in all 4 short track events.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Those moguls look like they would destroy my knees


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

yeah, no kidding.

All 4 Canadians placed in the top 6 in the qualifying round. Liking our medal chances!


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Another gold and silver in Freestyle for Canada – this time the guys.

Freestyle is such a fun event to watch too. It makes me wish there was a good mogul run nearby because watching them makes me want to learn how – I’d suck, but it still looks like epic fun. 

(I don’t get out of the house much during winter or summer Olympics. It’s pretty sad.)


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Team Canada's lines at practice:

Chris Kunitz - Sidney Crosby - Jeff Carter
Patrick Sharp - Jonathan Toews - Rick Nash
Patrick Marleau - Ryan Getzlaf - Corey Perry
Jamie Benn - John Tavares - Patrice Bergeron
(Martin St. Louis, Matt Duchene)

Duncan Keith - Shea Weber
Jay Bouwmeester - Alex Pietrangelo
Marc-Edouard Vlasic - Drew Doughty
(P.K. Subban, Dan Hamhuis)

:banderas


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

smart to keep the forward teammates together.

Slow morning. a Curling draw and women's ski slopestyle are the only things for the first 4 hours this morning.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Gold and Bronze in Women's Ski Slopestyle for Canada!

Howell with the gold, Lamarre with the bronze!

USA Logan grabs silver.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Another gold and bronze for Team Canada in Ski Slopestyle :mark:

Canada now leads the medal table with 9!

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'll be honest though, I didn't think Lamarre's run was the third best. She did nothing off the last jump. I think we were a little lucky to get the bronze. But I'll be the first to admit I'm no slopestyle expert.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

So ye go by number of total medals too instead of golds.

Canada still leading either way though

:mark: Seamus into the semi final, forgot he was running in the half pipe as well


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

We are a dominant winter sports country, racking up x games and world circuit podiums, it just never seems to show early on come Olympics time. This is a nice change. We're seeing the effects of the own the podium program and, hopefully, it might be enough to convince the government that there’s popular support for continued sports funding in Canada.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

CANADA :mark:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

In Vancouver Canada had 14 golds, 7 silvers, 5 bronzes for 26 medals overall.

Before these Olympics started I thought we would have a few less golds (10ish), but would still be right around 26 medals total. 

Now I'm hoping we are able to break the 30 medals mark.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Hopefully. This has been great so far. LOVE the winter olympics.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

That half pipe was in horrible shape. Just ridiculous.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

If only Seamus could have landed that last trick :jose

Still another top 20 finish, we've only had 3 of them before...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

not much of a halfpipe guy. What's wrong with the halfpipe?


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

It rained last night and they couldn't shape it properly and the snow is sort of melting so it's really soft or something like that, same as the ski slopstyle course this morning.

GB just got 7 in one end against USA...

Also read that Dublin is the only capital in Europe that doesn't have a permanent ice rink


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Muirhead's 7 is surely that's the most ever scored in one end at a major international curling competition.

I can't imagine anyone has every counted all 8 stones in a meaningful international competition.

And for the record, I would totally have Eve Muirhead's babies. Actually there are quite a few women curlers at these Olympics who babies I would gladly father.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Chr1st0 said:


> It rained last night and they couldn't shape it properly and the snow is sort of melting so it's really soft or something like that, same as the ski slopstyle course this morning.
> 
> *GB just got 7 in one end against USA...
> *
> Also read that Dublin is the only capital in Europe that doesn't have a permanent ice rink


7??? How the hell is that even possible?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

on youtube there's a video if an 8 ender by Kelly Scott on Cathy King.

King is a former Canadian champ so it wasn't on some scrub curler that didn't know what she was doing.

And Shaun White failed to medal in halfpipe. He finished 4th.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=704466&cmpid=nhl-fb

imo


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

No medal chances for Canada today from what I can see barring a huge upset. Maybe we can sneak in for a pairs figure skating bronze, but unlikely IMO.

The big thing today is of course the Canada/USA women's hockey game.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Shaun White lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Crazy. Tie for the gold medal in women's downhill. First time in Olympic skiing history according to the commentators.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I felt bad for Shaun White but no one stays at the top forever. The podium finishers really impressed – that little guy gets great air – and did it on wonky snow. Good on them.




RKing85 said:


> No medal chances for Canada today from what I can see barring a huge upset. *Maybe we can sneak in for a pairs figure skating bronze*, but unlikely IMO.
> 
> The big thing today is of course the Canada/USA women's hockey game.



D/R and MTM have slim chances. V/T own this one unless S/S pull out a throw 3A and bronze looks likely to be between S/K and P/T. D/R _might _make it with a clean performance - because of tech base value - but if P/T are solid I’d rather see them on the podium.


Yes, I watch figure skating and not just for the Olympics


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Two potential gold medal game previews will be happening at the same time. When the Canada/USA women's hockey game is starting, the Canada/GB women's curling match will still be on. Will be flipping back and forth between the two until the curling is over.

Can and GB tied at 1 through 2 ends right now.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

RKing85 said:


> Crazy. Tie for the gold medal in women's downhill. First time in Olympic skiing history according to the commentators.


Watching the replay of this right now on Sportsnet lol.

I'm pumped for Canada/USA which starts up soon and the first games of the men's hockey tournament gets underway later on as well :mark:.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Muirhead with a great shot in 6 to score her deuce. 6-5 Canada now. 

I hate to sat it, but based from what I've seen in each teams first two games, I would favor the Americans in today's game. Hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Canada wins 3-2!!! Canada got pretty lucky on the 2nd goal considering the whistle blew before the puck crossed the line but the puck was never covered so it should have never been blown in the first place, regardless it was a really good game. Can't wait until they meet in the Gold Medal game.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

yep, I can see the argument for both sides on the second Canadian goal. Depends what side of the border you are on. Americans will hate it, Canadians will love it.

The one that matters is 8 days from now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Whats happening? stuck at work and I have gotten no CBC app notifications 

Canadians plz respawn

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Awesome story: Canadian Gil Juneo gave up his spot in the men’s 1000 speed skating event to teammate Denny Morrison. Morrison just won the silver medal. 

Oh, and Canada over US in their first meeting for women's hockey. The americans have been beating canada regularly so this is a big win. There's some dispute over one of canada's goals but nothing too extreme.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Why didnt my app notify me 

Any other medals overnight?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Morrison’s medal? Maybe because it just happened moments ago. No other medals that I aware of. If you heard nothing about the hockey game, that's odd. It's been CBC's main focus all morning.

I’m switching to the live stream for figure skating in a moment so if another surprise happens elsewhere I won’t know about it for a while.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I have given my app a stern talking to. Hopefully it works now.

TECHNOLOGY FAILS ME AGAIN.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Guys, why isn't Curling on 24/7 this time?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

UPDATE: my notifications are working again :mark:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Men's hockey tournament starting right away here. Yeah!

The controversy on the second Canada goal was that the ref thought the American goalie had the puck and blew her whistle, but the puck had gotten through and was sliding into the net. Whistle blew a half second before the puck crossed the line.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Team USA playing like fucking dick.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Well, this game went much easier then expected. 

4-0 and we are not even half way. Lundqvist has barely needed to make a save. 
Czech Republic are just awful. Not gonna take too much from this opening game. But its a good start ( UNLESS WE CHOKE ).

EDIT: 4-2, its CHOKE TIME


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

This Sweden/Czech games has been about what I expected. Sweden is a gold medal contender and the Czechs aren't. I wouldn't get too worried, but if the Czechs can score one on the power play to start the third, start sweating.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Why the hell is Pavelic not playing? He isn't even dressed lol. 

Karlsson-OEL pairing is just downright unfair. 

Czechs rebounded with 2 goals after going down 4-0, at least the 3rd period will be worth watching now.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

second Czech goal shouldn't have counted under IIHF rules. 

Was never too worried for the Swedes. Karlsson had a great game.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

For Canada, I’m thinking we may have entered our official OMGWESUCKWHEREARETHEMEDALS??!!!! slump that usually hits us in the opening days… It was bound to happen at some point, its Canadian tradition. On the plus side, men’s hockey is getting going for all the big teams now and that’ll be the main focus for most Canadians for the rest of the games. 

The usual chaos has been hitting the short track speed skating with top contenders splatting all over the ice (including Canada, naturally). FYI, short track is one of the best events to watch for winter sports newbies; unpredictable and fast. For those who haven't seen it before, it's more similar to roller derby than traditional speed skating.



Sad news from Sochi: A track worker at the bobsled run was hit by a testing sled while inspecting a light between training runs. He’s been airlifted to hospital and hopefully this will end better than the accident during Vancouver’s luge training, where an athlete died after his crash.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I haven't heard anyone panicking yet. I don't think anybody predicted any medals for us yesterday in any of the events, and today I don't see anywhere where we would have been/are expected to get a medal. 

Men's hockey is going as expected today.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

sloppy first period by team canada


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

wasn't overly pretty, but a win's a win. 

Not too worried yet. Unlike some people on twitter.......


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

RKing85 said:


> I haven't heard anyone panicking yet. I don't think anybody predicted any medals for us yesterday in any of the events, and today I don't see anywhere where we would have been/are expected to get a medal.
> 
> Men's hockey is going as expected today.


Speed skating. We had defending medalists in multiple events. Luge. There were also slightly less realistic expectations in pairs figure skating (reigning world bronze medalists), freestyle and snowboarding. 

I guess medal hopes depend on which sports you follow. I’ve heard loads of grumbling, a lot of it because Canada has had a strong start and folks expect it to stay consistent. After selling friends on watching some of the coverage, I got people asking me why Canada couldn’t defend short track relay men’s gold – like I can answer that :lmao with anything but _Well, sometime the best still slip on ice_. Our men's figure skaters just performed below expectations and if hockey panic sets in...man, I can just picture the hang-wringing on CBC.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Denmark CHOKED in curling.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Team USA was fucking kicking ass and taking names all over the ice. Straight massacre.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Looking at today's Olympic schedule, slim pickings. Nothing overly exciting on the agenda today.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Zetterberg out of the Olympics with an injury. Well the injury bug sure screwed us this time around.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

A$AP said:


> Team USA was fucking kicking ass and taking names all over the ice. Straight massacre.


PRAISE BE TO THE PHIL

loljk fuck that guy. I only like Canadian and Latvian hockey players during olympic season.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

WTF?????? 

So Latvia scored, but the refs weren't sure so play continued. Czechs gets a penalty and play is stopped. They go back and review the goal and award the goal to the Latvians. But then the penalty still applys to the Czech's and the Latvians get to go on the power play, dispite the clock going back to the time of the goal. 

So in essence the Czech's got a penalty at a time that didn't exist in the game yet!?!?!?! Did the refs fuck this up or does the IIHF have the stupidest rule I have ever heard of.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

What the hell? Our skiers are being robbed left and right. I guess it's no more medals for us. 

It's like fucking Lake Placid all over again. fpalm


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

What went wrong for the Finns in Lake Placid? I don't know obviously. I looked it up and Finland had 9 medals in Lake Placid, very respectable.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

RKing85 said:


> What went wrong for the Finns in Lake Placid? I don't know obviously. I looked it up and Finland had 9 medals in Lake Placid, very respectable.


Iivo Niskanen lost a medal in 15km cross-county skiing by 0.2 seconds today (also Saarinen lost a medal by 2 secs yesterday), and in Lake Placid Juha Mieto lost the gold in 15km cross-country by 0.01 seconds. And to make it even worse, both Mieto and Niskanen lost to our rivals, the Swedes.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Allur said:


> What the hell? Our skiers are being robbed left and right. I guess it's no more medals for us.


still days left. Large hill in ski jumping f.e

won't say anything about icehockey because with that defence in men's team they are not winning anything. Women's icehockey they actually could surprise us with a medal.

But i feel ya, i did expect more success from these olympics for Finland.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

ah, shitty. Kind of like Canada in luge these Olympics. We have three 4th place finishes in luge. Women's, Doubles, and the team relay. Combined we lost out by less than half a second according to the paper today.

Sweden finally scored one on the Swiss. 1-0 Sweden with about 7 minutes left in the game.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Silver medal, Bronze medal and a win against Switzerland in hockey. Day could have been worse!


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

RKing85 said:


> Sweden finally scored one on the Swiss. 1-0 Sweden with about 7 minutes left in the game.


I really wanted sweden to lose that match. Not because i'm finnish and would dislike swedish.. but just to see how that expressen blogger would react since he pretty much trashed Finnish team on our 8-4 performance against Austria, which by far wasn't a good showing.


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

Would love to see Canada actually try in hockey today...but in my past experiences watching Canadian olympic hockey, they probably won't start really trying until the fourth game or so...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Last couple years Canada has really failed to impress in their first game or two of tournaments:

2014 Olympics - d. Norway 3-1
2013 World Champ - d. Denmark 3-1
2013 World Champ - l. Switzerland 2-3
2011 World Champ - d. Belarus 4-1

Can go back further than that I'm sure. 2006 I believe we were tied with Denmark 3-3 in the third period of our first game of that World Championships.

It's not how you start, it's how you finish.


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

Well, apparently Canada heard my call for a better game or just got really pissed off. I can literally feel the urine travelling down American NHLers legs right now:woolcock


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Silver medal for Patrick Chan in men's figure skating.

Door was open for him, but he failed to take advantage.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

FIgure skating is disappointing slop this go around... but personally I've stopped liking it as much as I used to since the controversy a Olympics ago. Now just to watch more curling and jumping and bobsleds the next few days.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Terrible, sloppy men’s figure skating final. Hanyu and Chan were bad. Really bad, and they still ended up 1-2.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.reddit.com/r/sochiproblems/top/

This is amazing


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

This games should renamed as the Pansy Olympics. Too many girly "sports".


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Canadian commentators were commentating how they didn't see a single great skate tonight. 

Jeff Carter should be demoted more often if this is how he responds. 4th line and he had a hat trick.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

InTheAirTonight said:


> This games should renamed as the Pansy Olympics. Too many girly "sports".


As opposed to the summer Olympics, with rhythmic gymnastics and synchronized swimming? That manliness!



RKing85 said:


> *Canadian commentators were commentating how they didn't see a single great skate tonight.*
> 
> Jeff Carter should be demoted more often if this is how he responds. 4th line and he had a hat trick.



It was awful. IMO,the best performance was an overacting theatre student from Uzbekistan, Misha Ge. At least he seemed like he wanted to be there. Dennis Ten (KAZ) wasn’t bad either - awesome jumper - and he took the bronze. The rest of them...I think I've had my fill of sequins on ice for this year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Let's get a medal count.

USA the GOAT is tied with winter GOAT Norway. I'm sure most of the USA people are Norwegian if you go back. The lesson here is VIKINGS kick ass at this winter stuff. Shocking I know.

WE COME FROM THE LAND OF THE ICE AND SNOW FROM THE MIDNIGHT SUN WHERE THE HOT SPRINGS FLOW


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Only 1 of the first 8 women in the Super G finished their runs.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Poor Elise Christie...


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

GOLD!!!!!

HOLY SHIT!! Charlotte Kalla! 26 seconds behind with 5km left. DAT SWEDISH TEAM!

Kinda feel bad for Finland though.

But Norway, HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Fucking Sweden..

But seriously, can't be mad with the silver. Kalla was insane today, definitely deserved the gold.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I feel so sorry for all you Americans who have to listen to Pierre McGuire call the hockey games.

My deepest sympathies.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Slovenia and the neon uni's got their first Olympic win ever!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

MrMister said:


> Let's get a medal count.
> 
> USA the GOAT is tied with winter GOAT Norway. I'm sure most of the USA people are Norwegian if you go back. The lesson here is VIKINGS kick ass at this winter stuff. Shocking I know.
> 
> WE COME FROM THE LAND OF THE ICE AND SNOW FROM THE MIDNIGHT SUN WHERE THE HOT SPRINGS FLOW


Considering Norway's population, it's impressive how well they do. 

Fuck Pierre McGuire btw.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I want one of those Slovenian jerseys so badly. They wore their blue ones for the win today. Not quite as good.

1-0 Russia. Ice really seems to have tilted towards the US net over the past 5-6 minutes.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

There's gonna be canadian referee in Finland v.s Canada on sunday... oh joy.

Edit: did some digging, guess it's not that out of line to have canadian referee since it's NHL referee. and it's not first time either, would have assumed they would put US referee on this game though.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

yeah, the Canadian game had a Canadian ref yesterday as well.

This game has been excellent. Lived up to the billing. 2-2. Heading to a shootout now.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This Russia/USA shootout tho, team usa is oshie show lol


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Best complete hockey game I've seen in years NHL or Olympics. Best shootout I can recall ever.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

What a great game. More than lived up to the billing. Oshie is $$$

Was so enthrolled in the hockey game that didn't even realize Canada picked up another medal a bit ago, bronze in long track speed skating.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

T.J. Oshie >>>>>>>>>

What an incredible game, glad i got up for it.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Terrific game. I’m one of those weird people who watches skiing all season but only pays much attention to hockey at worlds and Olympics but I’m still looking forward to more great matchups in Sochi. 



RKing85 said:


> What a great game. More than lived up to the billing. Oshie is $$$
> 
> Was so enthrolled in the hockey game that didn't even realize Canada picked up another medal a bit ago, bronze in long track speed skating.


It’s the same guy who won the last one, Denny Morrison. As for our short track team…yeah, not much to say there. The curlers are doing great though.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

The short track guys and girls shitting the bed just bummed me out for the whole day until that hockey game.

Was expecting at least one medal, but hopefully more from short track today. Certainly didn't expect only one skater even getting as far as the semis.

Snowboard cross starts tomorrow! One of my favorite events.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Oshie!!! I bet Putin is going to blow a gasket. Team USA was clear underdog on paper coming into this thing but I've been thoroughly impressed so far. Quick is a much better GK then I gave him credit for as well. They just took down a who's who of Russian NHL stars


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

There's only a handful of Russian NHLers on the team is there not? But yes, there top 3 are NHLers and are amazing players.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Just looked it up. Russia has 16 NHL'ers and 9 KHL'ers.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

RKing85 said:


> Just looked it up. Russia has 16 NHL'ers and 9 KHL'ers.


A lot more than I thought, I guess I just haven't heard of a lot of them.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

JR calling Oshie's game winner in the shootout.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow, is Oshie clutch or what?

His wikipedia page is a thing of beauty.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/02/15/tj-oshie-wikipedia-page-us-russia-hockey_n_4795101.html


> He is an American hero.
> 
> Vladimir Putin has challenged him a Hell in the Cell match at the next Wrestlemania.


But how about Jon Quick kicking off the net that disallowed the potential go ahead goal late in the third? I used to play with a goalie who did that and he would joke that it's never unintentional when that happens. It's funny because that incident will become a footnote in US history but it will be the lede everywhere in Russia.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Really enjoyed the US/ Russia ice hockey match. First time watching ice hockey and two things had me troubled:

1) Can people who watch a lot of ice hockey on TV track the ice hockey puck easily? I was constantly losing sight of it for a second or two after every shot and it really took me out of the match at times. 

2) What's the deal with conceding penalties? Seems that the majority just come from players losing their cool and lashing out, which is crazy considering you basically put your team under severe pressure for two minutes. I'd be furious if one of my players got a penalty for deliberately smashing somebody with their hockey stick just because they got mad.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

IncapableNinja said:


> Really enjoyed the US/ Russia ice hockey match. First time watching ice hockey and two things had me troubled:
> 
> 1) *Can people who watch a lot of ice hockey on TV track the ice hockey puck easily? I was constantly losing sight of it for a second or two after every shot and it really took me out of the match at times.
> *
> 2) What's the deal with conceding penalties? Seems that the majority just come from players losing their cool and lashing out, which is crazy considering you basically put your team under severe pressure for two minutes. I'd be furious if one of my players got a penalty for deliberately smashing somebody with their hockey stick just because they got mad.


Yes, i can track it quite easily actually but I've also played/watched hockey for 17 years now.

I'm not quite sure what you mean by your 2nd question though.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Ah it'll just be my hazy memory. Just seemed that some of the fouls resulting in those two minute sit-out deals were committed really needlessly. Like crashing into somebody after the puck has gone or wrapping your hockey stick around a player's legs from behind. Or the scuffles that seem to break out all the time. 

Considering every penalty in that game totally shifted the momentum, I thought the players were a little reckless at times. The last thing I'd want to do is give the ref an excuse to award a penalty just so I could get a hit on a guy.

I've also never ice-skated before so I'm guessing it's a lot harder to avoid that kind of niggly stuff than it seems.

It was fun, though. I doubt every game will be as entertaining as that but I'll probably make an effort to watch the final.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

IncapableNinja said:


> Really enjoyed the US/ Russia ice hockey match. First time watching ice hockey and two things had me troubled:
> 
> 1) Can people who watch a lot of ice hockey on TV track the ice hockey puck easily? I was constantly losing sight of it for a second or two after every shot and it really took me out of the match at times.
> 
> 2) What's the deal with conceding penalties? Seems that the majority just come from players losing their cool and lashing out, which is crazy considering you basically put your team under severe pressure for two minutes. I'd be furious if one of my players got a penalty for deliberately smashing somebody with their hockey stick just because they got mad.


As a preacher in the gospel of hockey, I'm glad you watched. Here's my 2 cents:

1) If you can, watch the women's hockey tournament to learn how to track the puck better. I know that sounds sexist but they move slower so you can get a better feel for the rhythm of play and anticipate where the puck is going. I know that's very important to a novice hockey fan but a lot of very entertaining stuff happens away from the play. It is similar to watchin futbol though, it's not too difficult to anticipate the play if you've been watching for a while. I find myself watching the puck carrier less and the anticipated receipient of a pass more. I've also been playing for 10+ years so I can see how this would be a problem for a new viewer.

2) This dovetails with the first answer, a lot goes on behind the play that usually causes the results you see with penalties. In a lot of cases, guys are just giving another guy a receipt for a slash or check they took up ice. The retaliator seems to get caught pretty often. Today there were a couple selfish penalties taken by Russia's Radulov and USA's Brown. It happens sometimes. It's a physical sport and things happen quickly.

Hope that helps and enjoy the games!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I dont know if it was just here in LA, but in the late90s/early00s they would have a red circle over the puck to track it easier, It was so annoying. :lol


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

FOX TRAX lmao


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

the graphics with the robots at 1:38 is awesome.

Snowboard cross starts today! One of my favorite events.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Joel Anthony said:


> FOX TRAX lmao


I remember this :lmao. Looking back on this it's absolutely ridiculous that even decided to do this.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

for some reason, they didn't show the snowboard cross seeding runs. Despite having 5 channels. Pissed me off. But the actual races are starting here shortly. Canadians finished 3 and 4 in qualifying.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

If you don't like snowboard cross, please don't talk to me anymore.

Silver for Canada in Maltais. The Czech girl, Semkova, was amazing. Clearly the class of the field and deserved gold.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

And a bronze medal for Jan Hudec in Super G – that’s Canada’s first ski medal for men in forever. And he did the bury a lucky Loonie before the event tradition too! 



Joel Anthony said:


> FOX TRAX lmao


That's brilliant! :lmao Looks so funny in tv but then I didn’t realize that people actually had trouble following the puck. I hardly watch hockey, and I haven’t played since I was a little girl, but losing sight of the puck has never happened to me. Must be a second-nature, Canadian genetics thing.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm waiting for some Canadian to bury a Twoonie to try and be unique and he or she is blackballed from the country to f'ing up tradition.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Canada rejiggled their lines and Kunitz was dropped to the fourth line.

Should sit him for a game. He has done fuck all in the first two games. He has no business being on this team.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

RKing85 said:


> Canada rejiggled their lines and Kunitz was dropped to the fourth line.
> 
> Should sit him for a game. He has done fuck all in the first two games. He has no business being on this team.


He did after the season he's saving, hasn't done much in the first 2 games though.

PHILLIP WITH THE NATURAL HAT TRICK, THIS WILL MAKE JM PROUD.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

DAT ASS :banderas


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

lol. Great check.

The last 10 minutes of that game was 5 individual players wearing red, not a team Russia. Haven't seen that many individual rushes in my life.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

:lmao that's awesome. 

CANADA in an hour :mark:


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Finland needs to step up their game if they want to win this game vs. Canada.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I actually enjoy watching the summer and winter Olympics and watch as much of it as I can, but in my opinion this particular winter games blows. Anyone else feel this way? I don't know why or what it is, but I'm bored half the time and can't really get into it. 

I'm thinking it's the presentation or something. I don't like any of the commentators of NBC for any of the events. Maybe that's it. I don't know.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

So the playoff bracket will be:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

So it won't be a Canada/USA rematch in the final for hockey gold. They are on the same side of the playoff bracket and will meet in the semi's if they both make it that far.

Canada got a pretty good playoff draw. First round buy and then winner of Switzerland/Latvia. So the Swiss. Let's get revenge for the loss to the Swiss in 2006.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Totally proud of my nation Netherlands, we are dominating the ice skating, and there is definitely more to come.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Congratulations to Jamaica for coming in last place.

At least they didn't die :draper2


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

:jose Latvia

Edgars Masalskis is a fantastic goalie, though. Shame he never got to NHL.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Men's Snowboard cross, the women's hockey semis, and the 2 man bobsled final runs got me most excited today.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I would like to point out that Roberto Luongo is 18-4 lifetime when representing Team Canada


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

snowboard cross seeding runs got cancelled due to fog. Hopefully the races go off as planned. Suppose to start in about 15 minutes here.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Every single Ice Hockey match I've watched has gone to a shootout

Tracking the puck is fine after a game or so unless there is a big melee in front of the goal.

Was quite looking forward to snowboard cross, disappointed it was cancelled


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

RybackGuy said:


> Switzerland !! is payback time,but then .. Canada aggggh


I'm not sleeping on Switzerland. I think it's a tough out for Canada. The Swiss will play patient and frustrate the already frustrated Canada forwards. Hiller can be a rock and if the Swiss can get a lead or maybe even just score a couple goals, the Canada goalies aren't known for being the most mentally strong in big situations.

Just realized you could have been talking about the women's hockey....yeah, didn't get to watch but glad they put up a decent fight.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Snowboard Cross!!!!!!!!


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Snowboard cross is one of the greatest thing in the world. Too bad about the rain but that’s so common late season on local slopes that it kinda looked like home. :lol


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

Alim said:


> I would like to point out that Roberto Luongo is 18-4 lifetime when representing Team Canada


Luongo also did play behind possibly Canada's most talented defence since they started sending NHLers to the olympics. IMO (which is a tad biased as I'm a Habs fan) Price has been very solid in these games. He kept his composure against Finland and allowed a goal that was practically un-saveable. On the flip side, he also made a reaction blocker save in overtime that saved the game for Canada. I have to agree with Babcock sticking with Price and I'd go ahead in the tournament with him as my #1 for sure.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Canada picked up a silver in women's short track relay, but on the whole today sucked as we lost some medal contenders in the individual races. 

Russia doing enough, but not looking great against Norway. 2-0 halfway through the third.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Squeege said:


> Luongo also did play behind possibly Canada's most talented defence since they started sending NHLers to the olympics. IMO (which is a tad biased as I'm a Habs fan) Price has been very solid in these games. He kept his composure against Finland and allowed a goal that was practically un-saveable. On the flip side, he also made a reaction blocker save in overtime that saved the game for Canada. I have to agree with Babcock sticking with Price and I'd go ahead in the tournament with him as my #1 for sure.


Brodeur also played behind that stellar defense in 2010 and got his starting job stolen from him by Lou

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I don't think it really matters between Price and Lou at this point. Both have done the job and now theybjust decide on one of them to play. 

These tournaments are so compressed and short that u just go with the hot hand. In 2010 Brodeur had a bad game and didnt play again. These things dont happen in a season as theres ups and downs for all goalies and they play through it. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I was the only one who said Price would be the starter in the NHL thread weeks ago, a couple of you tried to tell me it should be and would be Luongo. Looks like i was right :kobe3

Latvia is up 2-1 on Switzerland with 12 minutes left in the 3rd lol.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

It should be either of them. It doesnt really matter. Lou didn't lose the job. They made a choice.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

JM said:


> It should be either of them. It doesnt really matter. Lou didn't lose the job. They made a choice.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


JM tell me your thoughts on Phillips tournament thus far.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

PHILLIP :mark:

He is truly one of the World's bests and its awfully amusing that that trade a lot of people lol'd at definitely worked out just fine.

I am worried what he will do to UNITED PROVINCES OF CANADA.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

4 clean sweeps for Holland :ass


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

JM said:


> PHILLIP :mark:
> 
> He is truly one of the World's bests and its awfully amusing that that trade a lot of people lol'd at definitely worked out just fine.
> 
> ...


Yeah, let's just hope he doesn't burn Canada if they both meet in the semis lol.

Latvia wins 3-1 :lmao. Canada dodges a bullet.


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

Alim said:


> Brodeur also played behind that stellar defense in 2010 and got his starting job stolen from him by Lou


That was also a younger Luongo who was still one of the best goalies in the world at the time, while Brodeur had already begun dipping in form (besides a super playoff run in 2012.) I wouldn't even consider Luongo a top 10 goalie in the NHL anymore, not to mention he entered the olympics losing 6 of his last 7 if I'm not mistaken...Price on the other hand won his last 3, getting shutouts in 2 of them and is having a career season bringing a subpar Habs team on his back to a very good league standing right now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Is this just at attempt to shit on Lou? What is your point? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

JM said:


> Is this just at attempt to shit on Lou? What is your point?


Not at all. I'm actually a big fan of Luongo but to say it makes no difference whether it's Price or Lou is like saying it's no different whether it's Quick or Miller. There is a difference, one is clearly better than the other. Not saying Luongo is not a good goalie but the better goalie should be the one playing, hence Price.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I am saying up to this point they would be having equal success. I don't think Latvia will change that either. What can you possibly have to suggest otherwise lulz. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

To that point, yes I totally agree with you. I'm stating more for later in the tournament. Seeing Price play now most likely means seeing Price play when it matters, which is later on. that's all I was saying. In conclusion, Go Canada Go. 

Also, am I the only one crying for Chris Kunitz to get demoted to the bench where he belongs? Starting over St. Louis in the last game made my brain want to explode.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Kunitz is just there to play with Crosby. Crosby hasn't done any scoring either so chances are if Crosby gets going so will Kunitz. Canada's forwards aren't doing much pretty much accross the board. They are playing rather conservative though.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Stad said:


> Latvia wins 3-1 :lmao. Canada dodges a bullet.


I didn't watch the match but Slovenia and Latvia are the biggest surprises in the quarterfinals. Sadly they are also pretty easy wins for Sweden/Canada.

Here's to hope that Russians are asleep tomorrow in the field.


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

JM said:


> Kunitz is just there to play with Crosby. Crosby hasn't done any scoring either so chances are if Crosby gets going so will Kunitz. Canada's forwards aren't doing much pretty much accross the board. They are playing rather conservative though.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Funny part is, Kunitz wasn't even playing with Crosby last game. And Crosby looked much better when he was playing alongside guys like Duchene and St Louis for short periods over games 2 and 3. IMO, they should play Sid with Duchene and St Louis, the speed on that line alone would be too much for any team in the tourney to handle. 

Canada's biggest problem in the attacking department is the fact that they have too many centres trying to play in wing positions. Probably would have been smarter to bring some natural wingers (Hall, Neal, actually starting St Louis) instead of having centres trying to adapt in such a short time span.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

no way Russia gets even a bronze in my opnion, I have not been impressed by them at all, but their goaltending looks good and their defense has held up. Its their offense which has been poor

Canada got a gift with Latvia beating the Swiss. 

I think the Czechs will be a harder challenge for the US than what most people think


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Squeege said:


> Funny part is, Kunitz wasn't even playing with Crosby last game. And Crosby looked much better when he was playing alongside guys like Duchene and St Louis for short periods over games 2 and 3. IMO, they should play Sid with Duchene and St Louis, the speed on that line alone would be too much for any team in the tourney to handle.
> 
> Canada's biggest problem in the attacking department is the fact that they have too many centres trying to play in wing positions. Probably would have been smarter to bring some natural wingers (Hall, Neal, actually starting St Louis) instead of having centres trying to adapt in such a short time span.


Kunitz played well last game, the hate for him is getting ridiculous. Duchene hasn't even played with Crosby yet, except for a couple shifts when Crosby would still be on the ice after a line change, Crosby played with Benn and Bergeron last game. Everyone seems to be blaming Crosby but never bring up any of the other forwards, why aren't Tavares (0 points), Toews (1 point), Perry (1 point), Nash (0 points), or St Louis (0 points) getting any blame?? Everyone also fails to realize that most of the forwards are getting about 30% less ice time then they would in the NHL, it's hard to get any rhythm going when you're only getting 30 second shifts.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Who is everyone Stad?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

JM said:


> Who is everyone Stad?


People on HF, twitter, etc..


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Hype has reached to catastrophic levels.

GO LATVIA :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

you only had to score one in regulation on Switzerland to win. Cause they can't score two.

Hoping Canada can break their gold medal slump today in women's bobsled.

And fuck Kunitz. No business being on this team. Obviously not the only person sucking ass, but he is definitly one of them.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

FINALLYYYYYYY :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Who gives a shit about hockey anyway, skiing >>>


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Latvia’s head coach once made QMJHL champions of my hometown hockey team, and he’s a great advocate for First Nations achievements and I love an underdog so…Go Latvia!

But damn, cheering for them against Canada; that’s probably a federal crime. I might get deported or drowned in a vat of maple syrup flavoured beer so…go Canada!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

FIN-RUS 3-1 :cheer


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

Wow, I was wondering when people were gonna start realizing that Russia's defence is terrible. Apparently Finland just figured it out.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

If you were a betting man, you get get Finland at around +220. 

Russia has 13 minutes to get their shit together......


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Good day for Finland in olympics, gold in skiing, silver in skiing and semifinals in icehockey.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Banez said:


> Good day for Finland in olympics, gold in skiing, silver in skiing and semifinals in icehockey.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

GothicBohemian said:


> Latvia’s head coach once made QMJHL champions of my hometown hockey team, and he’s a great advocate for First Nations achievements and I love an underdog so…Go Latvia!
> 
> But damn, cheering for them against Canada; that’s probably a federal crime. I might get deported or drowned in a vat of maple syrup flavoured beer so…go Canada!


Exactly how I feel. I'd cheer for Canada against anyone else, but I really want Latvia to pull through.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

You two need to plz go. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Latvia getting even with that goal :mark:


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

Christ Canada fpalm


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Why the fuck isn't the Latvia game televised here? fpalm Have to resort to shitty stream quality but still go Latvia!


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

I know that when I want a defenceman unleashing a shot from the point, I'd MUCH rather have it come from Dan Hamhuis or Marc Edouard Vlasic than PK Subban /sarcasm fpalm


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Gudlevskis is a future fucking star. Unbelievable.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Tie game so far! Shots on goal are lopsided but Latvia still very much in this with some godly goaltending.


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

If I were Latvian, I'd be proud as hell of my team right now because they are playing with more heart than any team I've seen in this tournament. As a Canadian though, I'm just extremely embarrassed right now.


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

:ass Dat Shea Weber rocket though...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

UNITED PROVINCES OF CANADA :mark:

Latvia only managed half the goals Canada did. How embarrassing :ti

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Shots were like 60-15 :lmao. That was too close for comfort though. 

BRING ON THE AMERICANS!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Absolutley fucking amazing from Gudlevskis, so much heart. Canada deserved the win, though.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Shit, Tampa Bay have Gudlevskis.

QUICK TORONTO MAKE THE TRADE


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

RybackGuy said:


> And final score 1:2 against NHL stars :ti how embarrassing ...for Canada :ti


Nah for Latvia. lol @ Latvia :ti

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

RybackGuy said:


> And final score 1:2 against NHL stars :ti how embarrassing ...for Canada :ti


Not really. We're off to the semi-finals. :lel


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I can't get over this. An OLYMPIC quarterfinal and a team could only manage half the goals as the other team. HALF! thats just laughable. :ti

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

A team doesn't score at least 3 times more goals than the other at an olympic quarter final? :ti :ti






:ti


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

so GO CANADA nao :kobe2


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

USA vs Canada, women's gold tomorrow, then, USA vs Canada for the men on Friday.


GO USA


Everyone at work ran in today to tell me OMG WE ARE PLAYING EACH OTHER!11!1!!!

If USA loses, I wont hear the end of it. If USA wins, they wont hear the end of it


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Could be a very good day for Canada. Gold medal matches in women's hockey and curling, good medal chance in women's ski halfpipe, and three solid medal chances in men's skicross. But it's skicross and anything can happen there so just hoping for the best there.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Men's skicross!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

that one quarter-final was awesome, when the three guys all finished like half a second apart, but none of them were actually upright on their skis.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

:lmao Canada is pretty cool tbh.

I love how the sochi site raffles off medals every now and then.



> Notification: Raffled off a new set of medals – Freestyle Skiing: Men's Ski Cross


Happy for GB getting that bronze in curling, played really well in the last 4/5 ends there.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Swiss womens hockey team pulling off an amazing Cena-style comeback here


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

the finish of that one skicross race:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

RybackGuy said:


> congatz to France for dominating ski cross.
> Now im happy for every Canada`s loss ,because of some douchebags here.



You sound pretty mad lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

The women’s figure skating made me angry. Something was noticeably wrong there - and I generally like the winner but this was...odd. Now the Canadian hockey women aren't doing anything to improve my mood.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't really understand figure skating, I can't tell the difference between all the different jumps and I don't think they get penalised enough for falling. Competitions where the outcome is based on judges will always have some sort of dubiousness to them.

That was a quick turnaround from Canada though


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Anyone else watching this amazing gold medal game.. Great comeback by Canada for sure. 

Must say that if that American clearing attempt had not hit the post I would have broke my tv. Ref was right in the damn way.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

CANADA COMEBACK BABY!!! GOLD IS OURS!!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

UNITED PROVINCES OF CANADA :mark:

lol at murica.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

what an amazing comeback, the whole ending was like a movie



GothicBohemian said:


> The women’s figure skating made me angry.


I clicked on this randomly earlier and some lass was doing her thing to a Pink Floyd tune, thats good enough for me


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

For those saying Wickenhieser dove, fuck off Gold Medal Canada..


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

What a comeback!!!YEAH CANADA!
Canadian girls are the best hockey players in the world. As it should be.






Chr1st0 said:


> I don't really understand figure skating, I can't tell the difference between all the different jumps and I don't think they get penalised enough for falling. Competitions where the outcome is based on judges will always have some sort of dubiousness to them.
> 
> That was a quick turnaround from Canada though


Crash course on figure skating:

Figure skating is the eternal drama llama. Being a judged sport opens it up to constant allegations of fixing, and this Olympics was no different. The scoring system is hard for casual fans to understand; for example, it’s more important to rotate jumps in the air than to land them, hence a clean double is often worth less than a fall on a triple jump. 

What happened today was that the defending Olympic champion skated a less difficult (one triple fewer) program cleanly and with wonderful basic skating and understanding of music while a great jumper with less ability in those aspects defeated her, and a much loved and respected skater who won bronze, based on what’s known as PCS – the mark that’s meant to reflect the artistic and related skating skills component, not the jumps (that's included in TES). That her scores were questionably inflated when in Russia, allowing her to be the first Russian women’s champion, doesn’t look good, especially where there have been news stories about Russian agreements in this competition’s judging. I like Adelina, but I don't know...it was awkward and several well-known coaches and former skaters doing commentary openly complained on air, even if it likely was more an example of what's known as corridor scoring, and home court advantage, then any manipulation.




Hollywood Hanoi said:


> what an amazing comeback, the whole ending was like a movie
> 
> 
> 
> I clicked on this randomly earlier and some lass was doing her thing to a Pink Floyd tune, thats good enough for me


That might have been Ashley Wagner, she skated her short to Shine On You Crazy Diamond. She’s cute – there was a meme about her facial expression after her score in the team event. 










There was also Mae Berenice Meite; she went out there as the only lady skating in tights and picked a Queen and ZZ Top medley. I love an individual who doesn’t follow the crowd and have to act a pretty princess on ice.


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

Canada's women = GOAT by a long shot...4 Olympics, 4 straight golds


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe (Apr 2, 2013)

Well Canadians enjoy this Hockey gold.. Good game.

Who still owns the Olympics all the time, who wins more gold medals, etc? TEAM USA! 
Canada's only good at Hockey, y'all can't deny that.

see ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

TNAFan4lyfe said:


> Well Canadians enjoy this Hockey gold.. Good game.
> 
> Who still owns the Olympics all the time, who wins more gold medals, etc? TEAM USA!
> Canada's only good at Hockey, y'all can't deny that.
> ...


Gold medals per capita is what counts though. :show


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe (Apr 2, 2013)

Allur said:


> Gold medals per capita is what counts though. :show




Yes, and Who has More right now AND WILL end up with most by the end? TEAM USA. I'm gooood. I'ma enjoy my PROUD country win more medals, and gon' enjoy stupid canada lose more.
God, y'all cocky people made me hate Canada, and I used to love it. thanks alot.

EDIT: well, we have 8 gold medals, but don't worry, we'll catch up to Norway. In total? we HAVE 25, and the MOST!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

That Women's hockey game was so fucking epic. Hollywood-esque ending. So proud of them! CANADA IS HOCKEY!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

To be fair, Norway is ass raping both Canada and the USA in terms of medals won per capita.

Didn't see the women's game today as I just got home from work, but can't wait to watch the highlights.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Women's Hockey? Lel 

Wake me up when the Summer Games happens.


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

TNAFan4lyfe said:


> Yes, and Who has More right now AND WILL end up with most by the end? TEAM USA. I'm gooood. I'ma enjoy my PROUD country win more medals, and gon' enjoy stupid canada lose more.
> God, y'all cocky people made me hate Canada, and I used to love it. thanks alot.
> 
> EDIT: well, we have 8 gold medals, but don't worry, we'll catch up to Norway. In total? we HAVE 25, and the MOST!


LOL 1 more gold medal and 5 more total medals in a country that has 300,000,000 more people than Canada and even more than that over Norway. That's quite the accomplishment. :clap


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for the figure skating rundown, probably a bit too late now though 



TNAFan4lyfe said:


> Yes, and Who has More right now AND WILL end up with most by the end? TEAM USA. I'm gooood. I'ma enjoy my PROUD country win more medals, and gon' enjoy stupid canada lose more.
> God, y'all cocky people made me hate Canada, and I used to love it. thanks alot.
> 
> EDIT: well, we have 8 gold medals, but don't worry, we'll catch up to Norway. In total? we HAVE 25, and the MOST!


True pride isn't about winning medals but seeing athletes represent your country on the world stage.

This was also probably Ireland's best ever olympics with 2 top 20 finishes :cheer


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Arcade said:


> Women's Hockey? Lel
> 
> Wake me up when the Summer Games happens.


I watched a minute or so and they're better than you'd think.

These Olympics fail because they didn't have the 24/7 Curling channel this time. Hate you NBC.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I got made fun of all afternoon. I was cocky as fuck when it was 2-0. Thanks, US cunty women. Hoping JIMMY HOWARD and the men can at least allow me to laugh tomorrow. 

I encountered a very stupid Canadian girl on FB, though. She is a friend of a friend, I have never met her, but, anyway, she goes on complaining that US channels are trying to 'hide' the loss but if the US had won, they channels would be 'blasting it' all over.

Um, look, bitch, you've proven in our first e-encounter that you're an idiot. Of course AMERICAN stations are going to 'blast' the AMERICANS winning, just like the CANADIAN channels are 'blasting' CANADA winning. This dumb cunt seems to forget that a lot of the stations in Canada are OMG AMERICAN STATIONS LOLOLOLOLOLFUCKINGIDIOT.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> I got made fun of all afternoon. I was cocky as fuck when it was 2-0. Thanks, US cunty women. Hoping JIMMY HOWARD and the men can at least allow me to laugh tomorrow.
> 
> I encountered a very stupid Canadian girl on FB, though. She is a friend of a friend, I have never met her, but, anyway, she goes on complaining that US channels are trying to 'hide' the loss but if the US had won, they channels would be 'blasting it' all over.
> 
> Um, look, bitch, you've proven in our first e-encounter that you're an idiot. Of course AMERICAN stations are going to 'blast' the AMERICANS winning, just like the CANADIAN channels are 'blasting' CANADA winning. This dumb cunt seems to forget that a lot of the stations in Canada are OMG AMERICAN STATIONS LOLOLOLOLOLFUCKINGIDIOT.


Uugghhh I hate bitchs like that -__-

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe (Apr 2, 2013)

Catalanotto said:


> I got made fun of all afternoon. I was cocky as fuck when it was 2-0. Thanks, US cunty women. Hoping JIMMY HOWARD and the men can at least allow me to laugh tomorrow.
> 
> I encountered a very stupid Canadian girl on FB, though. She is a friend of a friend, I have never met her, but, anyway, she goes on complaining that US channels are trying to 'hide' the loss but if the US had won, they channels would be 'blasting it' all over.
> 
> Um, look, bitch, you've proven in our first e-encounter that you're an idiot. Of course AMERICAN stations are going to 'blast' the AMERICANS winning, just like the CANADIAN channels are 'blasting' CANADA winning. This dumb cunt seems to forget that a lot of the stations in Canada are OMG AMERICAN STATIONS LOLOLOLOLOLFUCKINGIDIOT.


THUMB'S FREAKING UP.
Anyway USA will beat Canada like always so whatever. ill come back to gloat about my country's pride to you canadians


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

At least Murica scored 2/3s the goals that CANADA did. Still loling that Latvia could only manage half.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

RKing85 said:


> To be fair, Norway is ass raping both Canada and the USA in terms of medals won per capita.
> 
> Didn't see the women's game today as I just got home from work, but can't wait to watch the highlights.


An artic country that's good at winter sports? Didn't see that coming lol

Guys like Lebron James and Calvin Johnson didn't exactly grow up bobsledding their asses to school while getting chased by polar bears through some ice caverns unfortunately :lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Canada deserves the credit. The women really played well and had a great comeback.

I would normally have sympathy for the US losing, but, fuck them, they started taking dumb penalties and playing like shit. You do not have a fucking 2 goal lead with less than 5 minutes left and let the other team come back. The US women deserve to be shat on, except the goalie, she is awesome.

EDIT: Also a lot of idiot Americans on the team USA facebook page. Blaming the refs? Really? Open your fucking eyes, the only blame here is the US women.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

imo


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

JM said:


> imo





Spoiler



Mike Eruzione is sleeping with his wife


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Gonna be a huge game tomorrow. If USA can't get payback, I think the PHINS will get to the Finals, where BARKOV :mark: will bust out and HAT TRICK the CANUCKS back to their freezing territories.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Joel Anthony said:


> Gonna be a huge game tomorrow. If USA can't get payback, I think the PHINS will get to the Finals, *where BARKOV :mark: will bust out and HAT TRICK the CANUCKS back to their freezing territories.*


That's not possible considering Barkov is injured lol, he was ruled out for the rest of the tournament a few games ago.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I really want Canada to win today obviously.

That said, so far in this tournament the USA has certainly appeared to have the better team.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

TNAFan4lyfe said:


> Well Canadians enjoy this Hockey gold.. Good game.
> 
> Who still owns the Olympics all the time, who wins more gold medals, etc? TEAM USA!
> *Canada's only good at Hockey, y'all can't deny that.*
> ...


:lel 

USA has one more gold medal. Canada will be tied with them after Team Jacobs wins gold today.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Stad said:


> That's not possible considering Barkov is injured lol, he was ruled out for the rest of the tournament a few games ago.


Fuck. He was nicked up going in to the tournament. Could have sworn I heard him in their last game though. Maybe it was the one before that. Oh well. Not like TEAM USA is gonna lose tomorrow anyway. :mark:

Also sucks about Tavaras getting hurt. He's gone for the rest of the NHL season now.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Garth Snow, the Islanders GM or owner or coach or something, threw a pretty good tantrum about the Tavares injury. Needless to say, he is against NHL players in the Olympics.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm young, but my old man has always been anti-pros in the Olympics. Apparently, back in the days, the US always sent amateurs/college players for the hockey and basketball tournaments in their respective Olympics.

I'm partial but I can see why it was better/more exicting back in the day when our younger players would whoop up on the rest of the worlds' super power players or try to.

Either way, it is what is is and that's how things are now a days in the Olympics. GMs should just swallow it.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

women's skicross races!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Antomine (Oct 7, 2013)

pryme tyme said:


> An artic country that's good at winter sports? Didn't see that coming lol
> 
> Guys like Lebron James and Calvin Johnson didn't exactly grow up bobsledding their asses to school while getting chased by polar bears through some ice caverns unfortunately :lol


I lol`d it's very true, yes America has 300+ million people, but only about 5% of them live in the cold miserable tundra that encompasses all of Canada. Yes you may win a few medals, but the jokes on you cause you still live in Canada eh? lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

That German girl just went down hard in the one women's skicross quarter-final. Still down 7-8 minutes later.


----------



## Antomine (Oct 7, 2013)

If China wins the bronze in curling it will definitely be the headline of the sport in this olympics


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Joel Anthony said:


> I'm young, but my old man has always been anti-pros in the Olympics. Apparently, back in the days, the US always sent amateurs/college players for the hockey and basketball tournaments in their respective Olympics.
> 
> I'm partial but I can see why it was better/more exicting back in the day when our younger players would whoop up on the rest of the worlds' super power players or try to.
> 
> Either way, it is what is is and that's how things are now a days in the Olympics. GMs should just swallow it.


Pretty sure back in the day only amateur athletes were allowed in the Olympics, at least in the summer ones anyway don't know as much about the winter

edit: yeah in 1970 the rules started to be phased out and after 1988 professionals were allowed, boxing and wrestling are the only amateur only sports left


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

figure skating I believe is amateur only as well.

Two Canadians in the women's skicross final! Barring some crazy shit, assured of at least one medal


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Well thats what happens when you trust wikipeidia :side:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

cause I remember in 94 in Lillehammer (and maybe 98 in Nagano???), for some reason professionals were allowed to figure skate, but now it's back to amateur.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Tuuka isn't playing! Out sick. That's a huge turn of events right before the game starts.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh man, that USA-Canada hockey semi-final will be streaming on every computer at work today.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

RybackGuy said:


> Finland deserves Olympic hockey gold


lulz why? Cause they are som place that isn't Canada?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm going to be taking a two hour lunch break today to watch the second and third periods of the USA/Canada game.


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

Antomine said:


> I lol`d it's very true, yes America has 300+ million people, but only about 5% of them live in the cold miserable tundra that encompasses all of Canada. Yes you may win a few medals, but the jokes on you cause you still live in Canada eh? lol


Yeah, having a stable economy, free health care and one of the best education systems in the world really sucks :sad:.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Squeege said:


> Yeah, having a stable economy, free health care and one of the best education systems in the world really sucks :sad:.


lulz it really is best to just ignore the typical neanderthal Americans. Their concept of the world is MURICA with all other lowly courtries spinning around them. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

JM said:


> lulz why? Cause they are som place that isn't Canada?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You're really digging this "everyone hates my country" -gimmick huh?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Do you have a better reason why Finland deserves to win Gold?



RybackGuy said:


> Canada Canada Canada its only about Canada ?


Lulz you're the one that said you're happy for any Canada loss in any event. So ya it seems its all about Canada.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

What's with all the bashing?


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

I hope you're all no older than 12


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Sweden along with the US have been the most impressive team, although Sweden route to the final wasn't exactly difficult until this game.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

JM said:


> Do you have a better reason why Finland deserves to win Gold?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Excellent team effort with way less top-notch talent than the other three countries, especially with 3 our best centers out with an injury.

But today Sweden was simply better, a well deserved win for them. I feel really bad for Teemu but what can you do.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

From what we have seen so far, Sweden and the USA are clearly the two best teams in the tournament. I don't think anyone can argue that.

Finland really could have used Tuuka today. They certainly hung in all game and were there to the end.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

GB not doing to well here against Canada.

Florence finished her 1st run as in 55th.

:lmao I actually thought those hockey matches were the medal matches...


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Hajduk1911 said:


> Sweden along with the US have been the most impressive team, although Sweden route to the final wasn't exactly difficult until this game.


Imo Sweden has looked like shit ever since Zetterberg got injuried. Team looked great against Czech Republic, then we have been far from impressive. But like you said, we havent had the most difficult route getting there.
Looked pretty good against Finland. Didnt need to be at our best to beat them.
But even though we havent exactly played great, its still good enough for a Olympic Final. I take it!

Henrik Lundqvist and Erik Karlsson has kept this team together. 

Team gotta get better against USA/Canada though.


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Swedenwinslol :batista3


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Allur said:


> Excellent team effort with way less top-notch talent than the other three countries, especially with 3 our best centers out with an injury.
> 
> But today Sweden was simply better, a well deserved win for them. I feel really bad for Teemu but what can you do.


Sure but then you might as well say Latvia deserves gold, and Slovenia, and anyone else that has played tough against a better on paper team. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Shame finland couldn't pull it off, kinda disappointed in their powerplay... you get 4-5 powerplays and you fail to make goal from them.

grats for Sweden though.

I would love to see Finland win olympic gold but it just seems highly unlikely to happen in any upcoming olympics.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

JM said:


> Sure but then you might as well say Latvia deserves gold, and Slovenia, and anyone else that has played tough against a better on paper team.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


To be fair, Latvia's goalie really does deserve the gold. And Slovenia beat Slovakia, who have were utter shit in the tournament, and Austria, who were partying until 6am 36 hours before the playoff game. Not to disrespect their effort, it's good for them but just a different thing to me.

And to clarify, Finland's effort in the tournament would have deserved the gold, our play today by no means would've. The offense wasn't at a gold medal level at all.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Aaaaand another gold medal. Just like that.


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

Banez said:


> I would love to see Finland win olympic gold but it just seems highly unlikely to happen in any upcoming olympics.


Actually, this is the last Winter Olympics that any NHL players will be allowed to compete in, as the NHL ruled right before the tournament that this will be the last time NHL players are sent to the Olympics. That being said, after this one, I'd say anyone could pretty much win gold since there will be alot more parity between the teams.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Short track speed skating is a piss take.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

yeah Elise Christie disqualified for the third time, no idea why they punished her there, seems she was all set to qualify and was taken out.

All 3 have been controversial decisions


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Squeege said:


> Actually, this is the last Winter Olympics that any NHL players will be allowed to compete in, as the NHL ruled right before the tournament that this will be the last time NHL players are sent to the Olympics. That being said, after this one, I'd say anyone could pretty much win gold since there will be alot more parity between the teams.


I wonder if that would be a good thing. Finland's problem has been in defence though and they lack starpower in the defence line. So wether we get NHL help or not, i still find it unlikely for us to win gold anytime soon from winter olympics.


----------



## Antomine (Oct 7, 2013)

3/4 of Canada's medals are from their burly lumberjack women. Maybe in Canada it's sexy for ladies to cut down trees and eat raw meat with your savage way of life, but normally those aren't attractive qualities in women.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I've only watched a few little bits in work, on my breaks but I'm finally sat at home watching something I wanna watch. Men's ice hockey semi-final USA vs Canada. Let's go Canada!

I was pretty surprised to see that Russia had been knocked out, I wish I'd seen the USA/Russia game :/*


----------



## Antomine (Oct 7, 2013)

Fuck you Canada!!!!


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

:cheer :hb :cheer

CANADA GOING ONWARD FOR THE GOLD!!!




Antomine said:


> 3/4 of Canada's medals are from their burly lumberjack women. Maybe in Canada it's sexy for ladies to cut down trees and eat raw meat with your savage way of life, but normally those aren't attractive qualities in women.


We’re all raised on a diet of beer, Kraft Dinner and poutine. Makes us big and strong. Fighting off beavers and having to build our own igloos for shelter as children builds our competitive spirit. We birth our babies on the back of dogsleds with nothing but huskies for help, and then each newborn girl picks up a hockey stick and hunts down her first seal.


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

CAREY PRICE IS THE GOATTTTTTTTTTT!!!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

CANADA :mark: :mark:

What a game that was!!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

CANADA CANADA CANADA CANADA CANADA CANADA.

HOW ARE WE DOING THIS WITH NO WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS SUCCESS?!?!?!?!?!

:ti

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Antomine said:


> 3/4 of Canada's medals are from their burly lumberjack women. Maybe in Canada it's sexy for ladies to cut down trees and eat raw meat with your savage way of life, but normally those aren't attractive qualities in women.


The women aren't in the olympics to be sexy.


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

JM said:


> CANADA CANADA CANADA CANADA CANADA CANADA.
> 
> HOW ARE WE DOING THIS WITH NO WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS SUCCESS?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> :ti


Atleast Latvia scored half the goals we did! The US didn't even score nearly that many! :ti


----------



## Antomine (Oct 7, 2013)

GothicBohemian said:


> :cheer :hb :cheer
> 
> CANADA GOING ONWARD FOR THE GOLD!!!
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Well that was one of the dullest game of the Olympics. What was that? A damn friendly?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Since when is Canada beating the US at hockey even impressive? That's all they care about and grow up playing in Canada, aside from a few hot beds (Minnesota, Illinois, Michigan, North East) the US's best athletes don't play hockey. The fact that hockey is a tertiary sport in the US and we can still compete with a country where it's EVERYTHING is kind of embarrassing. If our Basketball team only beat Canada's basketball team by a few points in Olympic play I would be embarrassed.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Canada just absolutely dominated us in the 3rd period. Could have easily been 3-0.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

pryme tyme said:


> Since when is Canada beating the US at hockey even impressive? That's all they care about and grow up playing in Canada, aside from a few hot beds (Minnesota, Illinois, Michigan, North East) the US's best athletes don't play hockey. The fact that hockey is a tertiary sport in the US and we can still compete with a country where it's EVERYTHING is kind of embarrassing. If our Basketball team only beat Canada's basketball team by a few points in Olympic play I would be embarrassed.


Sore loser.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

JasonLives said:


> Well that was one of the dullest game of the Olympics. What was that? A damn friendly?


lol what? that game was crazy from start to finish.

Gold is ours on Sunday.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

pryme tyme said:


> Since when is Canada beating the US at hockey even impressive? That's all they care about and grow up playing in Canada, aside from a few hot beds (Minnesota, Illinois, Michigan, North East) the US's best athletes don't play hockey. The fact that hockey is a tertiary sport in the US and we can still compete with a country where it's EVERYTHING is kind of embarrassing. If our Basketball team only beat Canada's basketball team by a few points in Olympic play I would be embarrassed.


So butt hurt :lmao


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

gongrats to canada, hope u beat the swedes


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

JasonLives said:


> Well that was one of the dullest game of the Olympics. What was that? A damn friendly?


I think you were watching replays of the ice dance. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey America. 

What's it like to lose both games to Canada?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

chargebeam said:


> Sore loser.


How can you be sore about something you don't care about? I didn't even watch the game. Just stating simple facts that in one country it's life and in the other country no body gives a shit so how is that impressive? It's like taking one of those professional Call of Duty players and having them play a casual gamer and brag about barely beating them. If Canada beat us in football or basketball I would be sore because our good athletes actually play those sports lol


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

pryme tyme said:


> Since when is Canada beating the US at hockey even impressive? That's all they care about and grow up playing in Canada, aside from a few hot beds (Minnesota, Illinois, Michigan, North East) the US's best athletes don't play hockey. The fact that hockey is a tertiary sport in the US and we can still compete with a country where it's EVERYTHING is kind of embarrassing. If our Basketball team only beat Canada's basketball team by a few points in Olympic play I would be embarrassed.





pryme tyme said:


> How can you be sore about something you don't care about? I didn't even watch the game. Just stating simple facts that in one country it's life and in the other country no body gives a shit so how is that impressive? It's like taking one of those professional Call of Duty players and having them play a casual gamer and brag about barely beating them. If Canada beat us in football or basketball I would be sore because our good athletes actually play those sports lol


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Stad said:


> lol what? that game was crazy from start to finish.
> 
> Gold is ours on Sunday.


Nope, game was over when Canada score. 

Great defense, worthless offense from Canada. Solid defense, awful offense = Dull game. 

Looked like the players had been told by the NHL to hold back on the physical play to avoid injuries.



JM said:


> I think you were watching replays of the ice dance.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I wish. 

I wish it would have been the replay of the woman hockey match between Canada/USA. Had more physical play and excitement in 10 minutes then this game had in 60 minutes.


This has been one shitty hockey olympics when it comes to quality games.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

pryme tyme said:


> How can you be sore about something you don't care about? I didn't even watch the game. Just stating simple facts that in one country it's life and in the other country no body gives a shit so how is that impressive? It's like taking one of those professional Call of Duty players and having them play a casual gamer and brag about barely beating them. If Canada beat us in football or basketball I would be sore because our good athletes actually play those sports lol


Its exactly like a call of duty video game. strong comparison. well done.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

pryme tyme said:


> Since when is Canada beating the US at hockey even impressive? That's all they care about and grow up playing in Canada, aside from a few hot beds (Minnesota, Illinois, Michigan, North East) the US's best athletes don't play hockey. The fact that hockey is a tertiary sport in the US and we can still compete with a country where it's EVERYTHING is kind of embarrassing. If our Basketball team only beat Canada's basketball team by a few points in Olympic play I would be embarrassed.


:lel:lel:lel You need some Preperation-H for that butt hurt?


----------



## Antomine (Oct 7, 2013)

EGame said:


> Hey America.
> 
> What's it like to lose both games to Canada?


Honestly not too great, can't wait to see that strong Canadian showing in the real (summer) olympics lol. Bet I don't see a single canuk on here. Enjoy your wins.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Crazy how snakebite Crosby has been, he was all over the ice again in today's game and created a ton of chances. Hopefully he can snap that goal-less drought on Sunday.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Antomine said:


> Honestly not too great, can't wait to see that strong Canadian showing in the real (summer) olympics lol. Net none of you fans will be on this board for that.


USA has 10x the population of Canada, what is your point exactly?? most of us in Canada don't give a shit about the summer olympics.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Antomine said:


> Honestly not too great, can't wait to see that strong Canadian showing in the real (summer) olympics lol. Bet I don't see a single canuk on here. Enjoy your wins.


Lollllllllllll @ real olympics. 

Stay salty bro.


----------



## Antomine (Oct 7, 2013)

Stad said:


> USA has 10x the population of Canada, what is your point exactly?? most of us in Canada don't give a shit about the summer olympics.


Well Canada has 10X the douchebags as the us. And the only reason Canadians don't care about the summer olympics is simply because you blow ass in any sport above freezing


----------



## Antomine (Oct 7, 2013)

EGame said:


> Lollllllllllll @ real olympics.
> 
> Stay salty bro.


It's not salty, it's the truth, only 22 winter Olympics, next to like a gazillion summer. In the civilized part of the world when you mention olympics, people don't think the winter olympics


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

pryme tyme said:


> How can you be sore about something you don't care about? I didn't even watch the game. Just stating simple facts that in one country it's life and in the other country no body gives a shit so how is that impressive? *It's like taking one of those professional Call of Duty players and having them play a casual gamer and brag about barely beating them.* If Canada beat us in football or basketball I would be sore because our good athletes actually play those sports lol





> About one in 600 Americans were registered to play hockey last year, or 0.0016 per cent.
> 
> That's compared to 1 in 55 Canadians, according to the International Ice Hockey Federation.
> 
> ...



Read more: http://www.ctvnews.ca/sochi/canada-u-s-hockey-rivalry-to-play-out-in-sochi-again-1.1697109#ixzz2tzGqNnRm 

Lol, so we have 100,000 more registered players than the US and yet you're comparing it to a pro call of duty player against a "casual player."

:lel Americans hate tasting bitter defeat..


----------



## Antomine (Oct 7, 2013)

Also,a lot of you silly kanuks are acting like you are beating us in gold or medal counts and you aren't.

EDIT: I suppose if being behind #1 in medal count is a victory for you then you will always be 










And we will be the leader of the free world. And superior in both Olympics.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

You might as well be taunting me over not being good at installing industrial lighting appliances.. How personally do you expect me to take it? lol. It's really hard to insult someone about something they don't care about. Just letting you know, please continue for entertainments sake though.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Antomine said:


> It's not salty, it's the truth, only 22 winter Olympics, next to like a gazillion summer. In the civilized part of the world when you mention olympics, people don't think the winter olympics


. 

Yesterday you got killed. 

Today you got killed. 

Lmao @ the civilized argument, when your own nation is competing.


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

Antomine said:


> Also,a lot of you silly kanuks are acting like you are beating us in gold or medal counts and you aren't.


We're tied in gold and we have more silvers, whereas you have more bronze. I'll take the quality medals over the quantity (and apparently so does everyone else since Canada is higher on the medal count chart than the US.) And this is without factoring in the Gold/Silver that we're guaranteed in hockey on Sunday.


----------



## Antomine (Oct 7, 2013)

Stad said:


> Crazy how snakebite Crosby has been, he was all over the ice again in today's game and created a ton of chances. Hopefully he can snap that goal-less drought on Sunday.


Cosby has been overhyped the whole Olympics. When the media sinks their teeth into an Olympic darling they won't let go, no matter how average his performance.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

American arguments in this thread: 

1) We don't care about hockey 
2) Winter olympics are not civilized
3) We have more bronze medals than you. 

Lollllllllllllllllll


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

pryme tyme said:


> How can you be sore about something you don't care about? I didn't even watch the game. Just stating simple facts that in one country it's life and in the other country no body gives a shit so how is that impressive? It's like taking one of those professional Call of Duty players and having them play a casual gamer and brag about barely beating them. If Canada beat us in football or basketball I would be sore because our good athletes actually play those sports lol


I dont care about any of the Summer Olympics nor basketball/football/baseball/etc because our good athletes don't play in those and thus they don't matter. lololol



Can Americans in here seriously be banned for well...I think you know exactly what they are. :kobe8


----------



## Antomine (Oct 7, 2013)

Squeege said:


> We're tied in gold and we have more silvers, whereas you have more bronze. I'll take the quality medals over the quantity (and apparently so does everyone else since Canada is higher on the medal count chart than the US.) And this is without factoring in the Gold/Silver that we're guaranteed in hockey on Sunday.


Good for you, see you in the summer of 2016, or will we? Do you guys even field a real Olympic team? Or do you just skate around and throw rocks all year?


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

Burning the USA twice in 24 hours feels awesome.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Magic said:


> I dont care about any of the Summer Olympics nor basketball/football/baseball/etc because our good athletes don't play in those and thus they don't matter. lololol
> 
> 
> 
> Can Americans in here seriously be banned for well...I think you know exactly what they are. :kobe8


In America, 

We don't care about hockey, we only have 23 of the 30 teams in the NHL.







































































Lollllllllll


----------



## Antomine (Oct 7, 2013)

Magic said:


> I dont care about any of the Summer Olympics nor basketball/football/baseball/etc because our good athletes don't play in those and thus they don't matter. lololol
> 
> 
> 
> Can Americans in here seriously be banned for well...I think you know exactly what they are. :kobe8


So you only follow the teams that are good? That is pretty poor sportsmanship of your country dude. Canada brings 10's of people to the summer Olympics in the hopes of qualifying out of the round robin or 1st round of play :lmao:lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Americans would be in here talking immense shit had they won. These lost so they make the whole thing seem insignificant unimportant. MURICA FUCK YEAH~!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Antomine (Oct 7, 2013)

JM said:


> Americans would be in here talking immense shit had they won. These lost so they make the whole thing seem insignificant unimportant. MURICA FUCK YEAH~!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I agree whole heartedly, pretty poor sports of them to just pretend they don't care. If they didn't care they wouldn't even be in this thread.


----------



## Antomine (Oct 7, 2013)

I really have no beef with you Kanucks, just really pissed off at your country, it seems like every single thing I've watched in the past 2 days has been a Canada gold medal in the end. Seriously, both Curling teams, that downhill ski thing (where you took gold and silver) and now hockey. Just sucks lol


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Guys just let them have this. From the array of responses this is clearly some serious shit up in Canadia lol. It was actually acceptable when Canadians bragged about GSP because it was in a sport that Americans actually care about and compete in. Has nothing to do with us trying to be anti-canada, facts are facts though and nobody here cares or plays hockey


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

JM said:


> Americans would be in here talking immense shit had they won. These lost so they make the whole thing seem insignificant unimportant. MURICA FUCK YEAH~!


----------



## Antomine (Oct 7, 2013)

Squeege said:


>


Come on.. Poor form for a country that hasn't been to war.. ever. Talk all your shit about your sports teams, but please leave politics out of it. Thanks


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Antomine said:


> So you only follow the teams that are good? That is pretty poor sportsmanship of your country dude. Canada brings 10's of people to the summer Olympics in the hopes of qualifying out of the round robin or 1st round of play :lmao:lmao


I was joking. I know our country isn't great at everything and doesn't field the best athletes in every sport. I'm just happy we field the best athletes in some sports and do great in every winter Olympics, which is what we pride ourselves in. 



Canada isn't in a competition with America. No one here thinks we stand a chance in the Summer Olympics because we don't and we can admit that. We're not great at summer olympic sports. Is that really that hard to say? It's not that they don't matter, we're just not good at them.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Antomine said:


> Come on.. Poor form for a country that hasn't been to war.. ever. Talk all your shit about your sports teams, but please leave politics out of it. Thanks


I think you need a refresher on Canadian history.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Antomine (Oct 7, 2013)

JM said:


> I think you need a refresher on Canadian history.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Not getting into this, belongs on a different forum. Which I have no desire to visit. US isn't great in their political history over the last 45 years


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

pryme tyme said:


> Guys just let them have this. From the array of responses this is clearly some serious shit up in Canadia lol. It was actually acceptable when Canadians bragged about GSP because it was in a sport that Americans actually care about and compete in. Has nothing to do with us trying to be anti-canada, facts are facts though and nobody here cares or plays hockey


Love when people say they don't care about something, yet can't stop talking about that something.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Canada gave the world Justin Bieber, that's the biggest L a country could possibly take. Also Shawn Michaels > Bret Hart. Canada will always be the mid card of North America


----------



## Antomine (Oct 7, 2013)

pryme tyme said:


> Canada gave the world Justin Bieber, that's the biggest L a country could possibly take. Also Shawn Michaels > Bret Hart. Canada will always be the mid card of North America


 :lel


----------



## Antomine (Oct 7, 2013)

Joel said:


> Love when people say they don't care about something, yet can't stop talking about that something.


He cares, he's just butthurt at the moment


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

pryme tyme said:


> Canada gave the world Justin Bieber, that's the biggest L a country could possibly take. Also Shawn Michaels > Bret Hart. Canada will always be the mid card of North America


There we have it, THE SHOW STOPPER!!!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Antomine & pryme tyme, how old are you? 'Cause if you're older than 13, this is pretty sad.


----------



## Antomine (Oct 7, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Antomine & pryme tyme, how old are you? 'Cause if you're older than 13, this is pretty sad.


I think that is pretty unfair, I have talked some shit yes, but I have done it in the spirit of the game and this great rivalry that we both love. Face it, nothing is better to you kanucks (yes I'm misspelling it on purpose) than beating MERICA! and nothing is better for us than beating Canada (in winter sports, probably Mexico/great Brittain in Summer.) I truly don't believe the shit I'm posting, just having fun. You need to invest in a sarcasm meter buddy. (do they have sarcasm in Canada?)

See... that was sarcasm


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

chargebeam said:


> Antomine & pryme tyme, how old are you? 'Cause if you're older than 13, this is pretty sad.





pryme tyme said:


> Canada gave the world Justin Bieber, that's the biggest L a country could possibly take. Also Shawn Michaels > Bret Hart. Canada will always be the mid card of North America


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Antomine said:


> Come on.. *Poor form for a country that hasn't been to war.. ever*. Talk all your shit about your sports teams, but please leave politics out of it. Thanks


Generally speaking, Canada doesn't start wars but they have been in them


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Antomine said:


> *Well Canada has 10X the douchebags as the us*. And the only reason Canadians don't care about the summer olympics is simply because you blow ass in any sport above freezing


You really don't have a clue how the world views the USA do you? Are you that delusional or are you going to say you don't care again?


----------



## Antomine (Oct 7, 2013)

Stinger Fan said:


> You really don't have a clue how the world views the USA do you? Are you that delusional or are you going to say you don't care again?


I never said I don't care,I do care that's why I'm on this forum. At least get your posters straight before you attack someone. Again, it was sarcasm, I'm perfectly aware America has more douche bags per capita than any nation on earth. Trust me I have to live with them. I've swam in 4 oceans, been to 4 different continents so I am very much aware of the world's perception of my people, and for the most part it is accurate. Sorry if I wasnt completely transparent.


----------



## Antomine (Oct 7, 2013)

And just for the record,I don't see those silly fins scoring the puck, should be a cakewalk to a gold


----------



## Antomine (Oct 7, 2013)

One thing I am concerned about is Americas showing in international sports, this info is 16 months old, but it paints a pretty clear picture

Lost yet another Ryder cup – now only won 4 of the last 14..
Haven’t won a tennis major for ten years, even Scots are now winning them.
.Only one gold on the track at the 2012 Olympics..
No heavyweight boxing titles for six years, sport dominated by Russians and Filipinos..
Ranked 32nd in the world in soccer, behind Algeria, Mali, and Norway..
Can’t win international baseball tournaments – always beaten by Cubans and Japanese.
.No ice hockey gold for 30 years..
Disgraced in cycling for cheating, no legit Tour de France wins for 20 years..
Skiing still dominated by the Euros..
No progress in more international sports like rugby or cricket.
.No impact in international motorsports such as F1, only in US based divisions..


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Weird.

26 countries have won medals at this Olympics. Unlikely any country that has yet to win a medal will win one in the last two days.

In 2010, 26 countries won a medal.

And in 2006? 26 countries.


----------



## Antomine (Oct 7, 2013)

chargebeam said:


>


That's funny


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)




----------



## Antomine (Oct 7, 2013)

pryme tyme said:


>


Eloquently put,I agree


----------



## Antomine (Oct 7, 2013)

Canada's fan support has been outstanding throughout this Olympic games, they are everywhere. I think they are even louder than Russia


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

If Sweden had H. Sedin and Zetterberg in their line up for Sunday they would stomp all over Canada. But seeing as how their top 2 centers are out it will be a close game.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

chargebeam said:


>


Haha that is funny. Great game. Good luck v Sweden. Should be a hell of a game. One day we will beat you chuckers when it matters.  

ps.. Crosby is still a little bitch


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Canada is playing the Detroit Red Wings on Sunday.

Canada is just lucky as fuck my Lord Zetterberg is hurt.


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe (Apr 2, 2013)

Mikaela Shiffrin <3


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

aaaaaaaaaaaaand the thread devolved into the stupid country war that was inevitably going to happen

Poor Elise Christie, did they ever explain why they were both penalised?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Chr1st0 said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaand the thread devolved into the stupid country war that was inevitably going to happen
> 
> Poor Elise Christie, did they ever explain why they were both penalised?



This is what the sad thing is. I love both countries, but, I will always cheer for my home country (USA). With Canada winning, wow, I have NEVER seen so many fucking asshat Canadians, ever. If USA had won, Canadians would be going on about how arrogant Americans are, yet, 99% of the posts I see are LOL TAKE THAT, YANKS, YOU ARROGANT LOSERS and AMERICANS ARE POOR LOSERS. It goes on and on.

There are obviously incorrect stereotypes about both countries. Not all Canadians are polite and not all Americans are ignorant fucks. They are neighbors, they should be friends ffs. Congratulate the other team and be happy North America has a team in the finals at least.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Catalanotto said:


> This is what the sad thing is. I love both countries, but, I will always cheer for my home country (USA). With Canada winning, wow, I have NEVER seen so many fucking asshat Canadians, ever. If USA had won, Canadians would be going on about how arrogant Americans are, yet, 99% of the posts I see are LOL TAKE THAT, YANKS, YOU ARROGANT LOSERS and AMERICANS ARE POOR LOSERS. It goes on and on.
> 
> There are obviously incorrect stereotypes about both countries. Not all Canadians are polite and not all Americans are ignorant fucks. They are neighbors, they should be friends ffs. Congratulate the other team and be happy North America has a team in the finals at least.


Lulz I don't mind arrogance. If you win you have some right to be arrogant. I just hate this OH WE DON'T EVEN CARE LOL NO ONE IN USA EVEN PLAYS HOCKEY LOLOLOLOL WAY TO GO YOU WON IN THE JOBBERLYMPICS. Pure buthurtness.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

chargebeam said:


>


I'm pretty sure this picture was taken in my HOMETOWN


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

JM said:


> Lulz I don't mind arrogance. If you win you have some right to be arrogant. I just hate this OH* WE DON'T EVEN CARE LOL NO ONE IN USA EVEN PLAYS HOCKEY* LOLOLOLOL WAY TO GO YOU WON IN THE JOBBERLYMPICS. Pure buthurtness.


The truth hurts lol. Your right in the fact that we would rub it in everyone's face if we won. That's how America rolls, if we win at a sport we don't even care about we still rub it in everyone's face because we know how much you do care. Canada actually cares about hockey from an athletic stand point, Americans are just in it to talk shit if we happen to win because we know it's everything to you and that shits funny to us.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> This is what the sad thing is. I love both countries, but, I will always cheer for my home country (USA). With Canada winning, wow, I have NEVER seen so many fucking asshat Canadians, ever. If USA had won, Canadians would be going on about how arrogant Americans are, yet, 99% of the posts I see are LOL TAKE THAT, YANKS, YOU ARROGANT LOSERS and AMERICANS ARE POOR LOSERS. It goes on and on.
> 
> There are obviously incorrect stereotypes about both countries. Not all Canadians are polite and not all Americans are ignorant fucks. They are neighbors, they should be friends ffs. Congratulate the other team and be happy North America has a team in the finals at least.


I have nothing against the US, it's all fun rivalry. I just don't like SOME PEOPLE bashing and ridiculing this beautiful sport just because they lost.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

bars here have gotten special permission to open up at 6 a.m. tomorrow for the gold medal game.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow, just read up on the last few pages out of boredness and curiosity. This is like reading Central European sports discussions on winter games with Germany switched for the US and Switzerland or Austria switched for Canada. :lmao

Same bullshit arguments on both sides "lol, nobody gives a shit about the sport you won other than you" "yeah right, as long as you don't win" "but it's winter games, they are inferior to the real summer games" "only if you suck at winter sports" "but dammit, our country is 10 times bigger lolo" "so why don't you win 10 times more medals" "we do in summer" "who cares about summer" "you do, if you win" "shut up, at least we win" ""...""...""...""..."

Also lol at taking a corrupt propaganda event like the olympics so damn serious, this is just a big PR-event with alibi sports in the background to mask political agendas (and nope, this is not simple russia criticism, this is a general assessment of Olympic games )


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh yeah, gold for Netherlands with the men and women at the team pursuit ice skating.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Teemu f'n Selänne. :banderas


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Antomine (Oct 7, 2013)

This is miserable for the us


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Bobsled is one of my favourite events, so I switched over from hockey once Finland took a clear lead but I’ve been peeking back in. 

Finland wants it more, especially for the veterans like Teemu Selanne. And he wants it pretty bad himself. The US only wanted to be playing tomorrow, not today. 



:shocked:
And now it’s 5 – 0 with under 6 minutes to go. Wow. That can’t be what anyone expected from the Americans.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Get Teemu the hat trick please


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

That was a good game for Finland.. if only they had been prepared like that yesterday... Finland vs. USA/Canada final would have been awesome to see.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

USA didn't give a shit today. They wanted to go for gold. You could see they just didn't give a fuck about winning today because they felt they should have done more yesterday to win.

Tomorrow is gonna be great. Whoever wins, Detroit Red Wings win (Babs and Yzerman for Canada, half the Red Wings roster for Sweden). I have no issues with either team winning, really.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Certainly did not expect 5-0 Finland in a million years. If you had bet $5 on that outcome, you'd be a very rich man right now.


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

wow finland actually won something for change, incredible, good for selanne and tuukka motherfugging rask, now if only canada beats sweden everything will go down smoothly


----------



## Antomine (Oct 7, 2013)

Catalanotto said:


> USA didn't give a shit today. They wanted to go for gold. You could see they just didn't give a fuck about winning today because they felt they should have done more yesterday to win.
> 
> Tomorrow is gonna be great. Whoever wins, Detroit Red Wings win (Babs and Yzerman for Canada, half the Red Wings roster for Sweden). I have no issues with either team winning, really.


Yeah they had their hearts torn out yesterday. They came out flat and just didn't want to be in that game at all. No emotion for us. Good luck tomorrow you kanucks. Just a really really really bad Olympics for the USA in general.


----------



## Antomine (Oct 7, 2013)

On a side note, I heard that NHL players will not be competing in the Olympics in 2018. What kind of affect do you think that will have with the power countries like USA, Canada, Russia etc. I think there will be a lot more parity in the field of the smaller countries, but not enough to really increase their chances at a medal in my opinion.

But who gets the advantage of not having NHL guys? My initial reaction was Canada because hockey in Canada is like football in the US. but then I was thinking about all the great college hockey teams in the US. I'm not sure how many of those hockey guys are from other countries though. It's going to be interesting.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao USA.

What a player Olli Maatta is, and to think he's only 19 years old. He's gonna be a stud on the Pens blue line for years to come, a really great draft pick by Shero.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Antomine said:


> On a side note, I heard that NHL players will not be competing in the Olympics in 2018. What kind of affect do you think that will have with the power countries like USA, Canada, Russia etc. I think there will be a lot more parity in the field of the smaller countries, but not enough to really increase their chances at a medal in my opinion.


It hurts USA/Canada more than russia. Russia can get people from KHL. Or atleast i am on that assumption, feel free to correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Antomine said:


> On a side note, I heard that NHL players will not be competing in the Olympics in 2018. What kind of affect do you think that will have with the power countries like USA, Canada, Russia etc. I think there will be a lot more parity in the field of the smaller countries, but not enough to really increase their chances at a medal in my opinion.
> 
> But who gets the advantage of not having NHL guys? My initial reaction was Canada because hockey in Canada is like football in the US. but then I was thinking about all the great college hockey teams in the US. I'm not sure how many of those hockey guys are from other countries though. It's going to be interesting.



It's good and it's bad....It sucks that we wont be able to watch our country's hockey teams, but, on the flip side, when the guys get hurt, it fucks up the regular NHL season and can ruin playoff hopes....Tavares got hurt the other day, the Islanders are now without their center for the rest of the season, a big part of the team. Datsyuk and Zetterberg are both hurt. Datsyuk will be back this coming week to play for Detroit, but, it would have been great for him to rest his knee so he can return to Detroit in much better shape, especially because Zetterberg is going to be out 8 weeks, and that's the minimum, because of his back, so, Datty is going to have to carry more of the load in Lord Zetterberg's absence. I can guarantee you Datty's not going to be able to stay healthy the entire time. We're fucked. Both of their injuries happened before the Olympics, but, still, the Olympics bring out the better in everyone, you play a lot harder, just look at Kessel, he was a fucking BEAST, he isn't normally like that in Toronto. Not that he is a bad player by any means, but, he really exploded in the Olympics. I think when people play for their country, there is a lot more pride going in to it, so, you push more to be as good as you can be and make your country proud.

Just my take on it, anyway. Would be sad to see it go, but, would also make me happy that my guys aren't getting hurt and ruining my season. My Red Wings are fucking cripple right now as it is. 

The Olympics are fun, but, for me personally, I would rather have all the guys on team focus their energy on the regular season so we can hope to at least make the playoffs, instead of going to the Olympics for 2 weeks every 4 years and getting hurt, crippling our regular season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Stad said:


> :lmao USA.
> 
> What a player Olli Maatta is, and to think he's only 19 years old. He's gonna be a stud on the Pens blue line for years to come, a really great draft pick by Shero.


He's a former London Knight. Should anyone be surprised by this?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

NHL players not playing just means Canada is giving everyone else a chance. :draper2


hopefully I can get up at 4 am.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Catalanotto said:


> It's good and it's bad....It sucks that we wont be able to watch our country's hockey teams, but, on the flip side, when the guys get hurt, it fucks up the regular NHL season and can ruin playoff hopes....Tavares got hurt the other day, the Islanders are now without their center for the rest of the season, a big part of the team. Datsyuk and Zetterberg are both hurt. Datsyuk will be back this coming week to play for Detroit, but, it would have been great for him to rest his knee so he can return to Detroit in much better shape, especially because Zetterberg is going to be out 8 weeks, and that's the minimum, because of his back, so, Datty is going to have to carry more of the load in Lord Zetterberg's absence. I can guarantee you Datty's not going to be able to stay healthy the entire time. We're fucked. Both of their injuries happened before the Olympics, but, still, the Olympics bring out the better in everyone, you play a lot harder, *just look at Kessel, he was a fucking BEAST, he isn't normally like that in Toronto*. Not that he is a bad player by any means, but, he really exploded in the Olympics. I think when people play for their country, there is a lot more pride going in to it, so, you push more to be as good as you can be and make your country proud.
> 
> Just my take on it, anyway. Would be sad to see it go, but, would also make me happy that my guys aren't getting hurt and ruining my season. My Red Wings are fucking cripple right now as it is.
> 
> The Olympics are fun, but, for me personally, I would rather have all the guys on team focus their energy on the regular season so we can hope to at least make the playoffs, instead of going to the Olympics for 2 weeks every 4 years and getting hurt, crippling our regular season.


*Phillip

You must not have watched much of the Leafs since the Winter classic. Phillip has been playing at a world class elite level for several weeks now.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah, Phillip has been pretty good all season, isn't he like 3rd or 4th in points? lol


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeah 4th.

Since January 1st he has 28 points in 19 games.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

It's true. Most American sports fan don't give a shit about hockey. It's sad but that is the way it is. Most Americans had no idea who T.J. Oshie, Phil Kessel or Jonathan Quick were 2 weeks ago. Hell some would struggle to remember who Kane or Pavelski were. But the die hard hockey fans in the US give a fuck trust me. Especially in the Midwest and east coast. I would have loved to have been able to watch the game with Russia at a sports bar last weekend but none were open here or Omaha. But lots of people around here were very excited for David Backes who played his Junior hockey here. Totally underachieved though. I agreed with every word Parise said. An embarrassment today. We should have medaled. fpalm



RKing85 said:


> bars here have gotten special permission to open up at 6 a.m. tomorrow for the gold medal game.


That is badass. The Canada/Sweden hockey game will be a good one. I will be rooting for the yellow and blue. Sorry, can't root for Sidney Crosby. Appreciate the greatness but I wanna punch him in the throat.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Nothing new.










7 SNIFFS. The guys an animal.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Figured it'd be somewhat fitting here:


----------



## Antomine (Oct 7, 2013)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> It's true. Most American sports fan don't give a shit about hockey. It's sad but that is the way it is. Most Americans had no idea who T.J. Oshie, Phil Kessel or Jonathan Quick were 2 weeks ago. Hell some would struggle to remember who Kane or Pavelski were. But the die hard hockey fans in the US give a fuck trust me. Especially in the Midwest and east coast. I would have loved to have been able to watch the game with Russia at a sports bar last weekend but none were open here or Omaha. But lots of people around here were very excited for David Backes who played his Junior hockey here. Totally underachieved though. I agreed with every word Parise said. An embarrassment today. We should have medaled. fpalm
> 
> 
> 
> That is badass. The Canada/Sweden hockey game will be a good one. I will be rooting for the yellow and blue. Sorry, can't root for Sidney Crosby. Appreciate the greatness but I wanna punch him in the throat.


Yeah, I am on here posting about the hockey games, but to be honest, I don't know more than 3 or 4 hockey players in the entire NHL. I just don't watch it, nor do a lot of people in the US. That doesn't mean we don't care about the Olympics cause it sucks when we lose, but there is definitely a "I don't give a shit about this sport" type of feel to the game in the US. For instance, if the US won the gold in hockey, it would be great and remembered for about a week before it slips everyone's minds. In Canada I think you guys put up shrines and pray for hockey victories lol. Just a totally different world.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Gold Medal game starts in two hours and I haven't slept yet. I'm fucked.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Everyone in Canada is awake!

Backstrom is out with a migrane as well, wow that's a huge loss.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

here we go! Game time!


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

So thats another center gone. Makes it three top centers out of the team with a injury ( Sedin, Zetterberg, Backstrom ) Boy, what timing!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes!!!!!!

Great reading of the play from Toews. Right place, right time! 1-0 Canada.

And yeah, if the Swedes had all their centers this would be one hell of a game. Huge break for us.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

JasonLives said:


> So thats another center gone. Makes it three top centers out of the team with a injury ( Sedin, Zetterberg, Backstrom ) Boy, what timing!


No Tavares or Stamkos for Canada either.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Stad said:


> No Tavares or Stamkos for Canada either.


We dont have the same in depth. We have the absolute best team when its full, without a doubt.

But now we have a SHL ( Swedish Hockey League ) player as our center in the first line, and he isnt even a full blown center.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

CROSBY!



JasonLives said:


> We dont have the same in depth.


Well be better than.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Captain Canada finally scores! He's been remarkable so far this game.


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

go go canada


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Look with this heartless nation with no recent World Championships success is doing :lmao

This surely must be being playing on NHL size ice right? right?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I know anything can happen, but I don’t think Sweden’s coming back for a win from 3 – 0 at this point. I was kinda hoping for a more equal matchup between two great teams. 

Canada still needs to win this, and not even dream of pulling a US women meltdown, but c’mon Sweden, pick it up. You guys are better than this.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

It really isn't lack of trying. The missing pieces are obviously affecting this game but Canada has pretty much completely taken away the stretch pass.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Disappointed we couldnt put up a better fight. But we were just too injury prone. With out best players, we are the best team.
And will continue to be ranked No 1 in the world after this tournament. 

One of the most boring Olympic tournament in recent memory. Couldnt even make a Top 3 of good games. Almost makes you wonder if the NHL has told their players to take it easy. The best game of the tournament was the US/Canada WOMANS final ffs.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

They are trying, no doubt, and they’re feeling the loss of important players, but Sweden’s one of the big hockey countries where this is a medal that matters. It’s sad seeing them in this much trouble against Canada. I feel bad for 'em.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Were you hoping for 9-8 games with a crap load of bone crushing hits? 

The hockey has been great apart from a few games.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

JM said:


> Were you hoping for 9-8 games with a crap load of bone crushing hits?
> 
> The hockey has been great apart from a few games.


More games with passion and excitement. More players getting into it after a blown whistle. And it hasent helped that the crowd has been awful, if you compare against Vancouver 2010. Even the final here has been dead quiet. 

On the swedish message board, the game that got the most postive attention was just the woman final.


LOL Backstrom apparently couldnt play because he took some medicine that falls under "illegal substance".



GothicBohemian said:


> They are trying, no doubt, and they’re feeling the loss of important players, but Sweden’s one of the big hockey countries where this is a medal that matters. It’s sad seeing them in this much trouble against Canada. I feel bad for 'em.


We wont take it that hard. We didnt go into this as favorites and after we beat Finland, anything over that was win.

We already had several great Olympic moments so we are moving out of this Olympic with a good feeling.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

In other news Backstrom tested positive for a banned substance, apparently.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

And it’s over.

CANADA GOLD, MEN AND WOMEN!!!!

:cheer


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

JasonLives said:


> More games with passion and excitement. More players getting into it after a blown whistle. And it hasent helped that the crowd has been awful, if you compare against Vancouver 2010. Even the final here has been dead quiet.
> 
> 
> LOL Backstrom apparently couldnt play because he took some medicine that falls under "illegal substance".


The hockey has been exciting. I really don't know what you're talking about there...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LOLLLLLLLLLL Sweden. 

Oh well, maybe your country can accomplish something at the World Cup this summer.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

RybackGuy said:


> Yeah good luck Canada in World Cup ! :troll


Sorry what was that? Can't hear you over these GOLD MEDALS.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

JM said:


> The hockey has been exciting. I really don't know what you're talking about there...


Tournament sucked, plain and simple. 

Please name your Top 5 games this tournament. I might be able to pick 3, and that includes the woman.



EGame said:


> LOLLLLLLLLLL Sweden.
> 
> Oh well, maybe your country can accomplish something at the World Cup this summer.


We are just happy to see Ibrahimovic continue to dominate Europe.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

JasonLives said:


> Disappointed we couldnt put up a better fight. But we were just too injury prone. *With out best players, we are the best team.*
> And will continue to be ranked No 1 in the world after this tournament.
> 
> One of the most boring Olympic tournament in recent memory. Couldnt even make a Top 3 of good games. Almost makes you wonder if the NHL has told their players to take it easy. The best game of the tournament was the US/Canada WOMANS final ffs.


:lmao:lmao

You can't be serious?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

JasonLives said:


> Tournament sucked, plain and simple.
> 
> Please name your Top 5 games this tournament. I might be able to pick 3, and that includes the woman.


You obviously just aren't a fan of tight, well played disciplined hockey. So be it. I don't care. 

CANADA


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Stad said:


> :lmao:lmao
> 
> You can't be serious?


It's the famous last words. Woulda shoulda couldas.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

This tournament was god awful from an entertainment standpoint. Even the most hyped game (Canada vs USA) was nothing more than a trap fest. 

In 2010 canada alone had 2 classics against usa, the game against slovakia that came down to the wire and the pummeling of russia

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

How does it feel Swedes and Americans to know that Latvia put up a better fight than both your countries combined?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

They're ranked #1 cause of the world championships where none of the good players from Canada go lol.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Double gold! I love it.

USA/Russia alone makes this a good tournament.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Can't believe I was laughing at Latvia for only scoring HALF the goals CANADA did :lmao

Canada scored an undefined amount more than Murica and Sweden :lmao


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Stad said:


> :lmao:lmao
> 
> You can't be serious?


Serious as I can be. Just look at how far we got with the team at hand. 




Alim said:


> This tournament was god awful from an entertainment standpoint. Even the most hyped game (Canada vs USA) was nothing more than a trap fest.
> 
> In 2010 canada alone had 2 classics against usa, the game against slovakia that came down to the wire and the pummeling of russia
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I hear ya!



EGame said:


> How does it feel Swedes and Americans to know that *Gudlevski* put up a better fight than both your countries combined?


Fixed. Effort of the tournament without a doubt.



Stad said:


> They're ranked #1 cause of the world championships where none of the good players from Canada go lol.


Apparently playing in the NHL isnt good enough. Apparently the swedish hockey league dominates the NHL.

No 1 ranked!


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

well done Team Canada.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Individual Awards as selected by the tournament directorate

Best Goalkeeper: Carey Price, Canada
Best Defenceman: Erik Karlsson, Sweden
Best Forward: Phil Kessel, USA

Most Valuable Player as selected by the media

Teemu Selanne, Finland

All-Star Team as selected by the media

Goalkeeper: Henrik Lundqvist, Sweden
Defenceman: Erik Karlsson, Sweden
Defenceman: Drew Doughty, Canada
Forward: Teemu Selanne, Finland
Forward: Phil Kessel, USA
Forward: Mikael Granlund, Finland


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Stad said:


> They're ranked #1 cause of the world championships where none of the good players from Canada go lol.


Oh yeah Stamkos is so shitty it's not even funny lol he didn't even make the olympics :ti
Either way, glad Canada got the win because of Marty. I find it almost impossible to root against him even if it's the Finns he's going against, definitely my favorite non-Finnish player.


//And Teemu gets the MVP :banderas


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Allur said:


> Oh yeah Stamkos is so shitty it's not even funny lol he didn't even make the olympics :ti


?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Allur said:


> *Oh yeah Stamkos is so shitty it's not even funny lol he didn't even make the olympics* :ti
> Either way, glad Canada got the win because of Marty. I find it almost impossible to root against him even if it's the Finns he's going against, definitely my favorite non-Finnish player.
> 
> 
> //And Teemu gets the MVP :banderas


Hell are you even talking about? he's injured or he would have been there.

Team Canada had 5 players on this Olympic team that played for last years World Championship team.

No Crosby, Toews, Benn, Perry, Getzlaf etc..

Devan Dubnyk was on the team for christ sake.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

JM said:


> *Phillip
> 
> You must not have watched much of the Leafs since the Winter classic. Phillip has been playing at a world class elite level for several weeks now.



Phillip, hahaha 

I don't subject myself to such a gay team, but, I usually hear the news from my friends. They hadn't mentioned anything about him until they were all mad about his playoff performance (because it wasn't for team Canada), so, thought he had just exploded, my bad.


Anyway, Yzerman won gold and Zetterberg won silver. I'm a proud wifey to both right here LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Stad said:


> *Hell are you even talking about? he's injured or he would have been there.*
> 
> Team Canada had 5 players on this Olympic team that played for last years World Championship team.
> 
> ...


He went to the world championships, where no good canadian players go to. I used to see him as the #2 player in the world, but that really opened my eyes on him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

http://instagram.com/p/kwz2QuBmlt/

lol Crosby is a GEEK


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Allur said:


> He went to the world championships, where no good canadian players go to. I used to see him as the #2 player in the world, but that really opened my eyes on him.


Your opinion changed on him cause he didn't play well in a meaningless tournament? lol


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Stad thoughts on Crosby being a GEEK?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

JM said:


> Stad thoughts on Crosby being a GEEK?


I'm a geek myself. That instragram video is funny though lol.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Stad said:


> Your opinion changed on him cause he didn't play well in a meaningless tournament? lol


No, my opinion changed because he went to play in a tournament where good Canadian players don't go, so he must not be one of the good players.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Allur said:


> No, my opinion changed because he went to play in a tournament where good Canadian players don't go, so he must not be one of the good players.


OH USING WORDS AGAINST STAD. WHAT A CLEVER LITTLE GUY.

I think the more accurate way of putting it as Canada doesn't sent a good TEAM to the World Championships. The team is just thrown together, no careful decision making.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

So proud to be Canadian! What a great way to start the day! WOOO!


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Congrats Canada. You guys rocked it. 

Sidney Crosby is still a douche though. :flip 



JM said:


> Nothing new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I know (just thought the pic was funny) and I agree. He's a stud. One of my fave players in the league.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

That steal. That speed. That finish.










Captain Canada comes up huge once again.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Well, that Backstrom thing got interesting fast. Smells dirty.


And the new World Ranking after the Olympics is :

1. Sweden
2. Finland
3. Canada


----------



## Not Chip (Feb 23, 2014)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
CANADA

IMO


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Stad said:


> That steal. That speed. That finish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh he is incredible. I will admit it.


----------



## Not Chip (Feb 23, 2014)

JasonLives said:


> Well, that Backstrom thing got interesting fast. Smells dirty.
> 
> 
> And the new World Ranking after the Olympics is :
> ...


Not surprising that a lolswede would try to CHEAT by using PEDs to compensate for the fact that they were up against a superior hockey team.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

JasonLives said:


> Well, that Backstrom thing got interesting fast. Smells dirty.
> 
> 
> And the new World Ranking after the Olympics is :
> ...


Rankings are a joke and should not be taken seriously.

Canada has won 4 of the last 5 best on best tournaments:

02 Olympics
04 World Cup
10 Olympics
14 Olympics

Canada is the real #1.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I think the real story here is that on March 9th it will be only 2 MONTHS TILL THE WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS TAKE OVER ALL HOCKEY TALK ON EARTH AND THE GALAXIES BEYOND


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Stad said:


> Rankings are a joke and should not be taken seriously.
> 
> Canada has won 4 of the last 5 best on best tournaments:
> 
> ...



But you keep saying best on best. Did every country have their best team? I can say we didnt. We had 3 top centers light. Did Finland have their absolute best? Nope, bunch of injuries. Did Canada have it? I dont follow the injuries there.
How can it be called best on best? But World Championship isnt? Only difference is there are more players unavailable because of various reason. But that goes for EVERY country.
The only time you get BEST ON BEST, is if every team has zero injuries. Good luck with that!.

Today Canada was the best team. Tomorrow, Sweden is still the No 1 ranked hockey nation in the world.


----------



## Not Chip (Feb 23, 2014)

agreed, the olympics and nhl regular season are just a tune up for the world championships. does CANADA's performance in the spengler cup factor into the IIIHF rankings? bcuz thats a super duper important tourney too


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Tomorrow Sweden can go play Finland or Zimbabwe or Chile or Fiji or whoever else they want to play to decide the new #1 HOCKEY COUNTRY IN THE WORLD. Canada's busy tomorrow shining their gold medals.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

JM said:


> Tomorrow Sweden can go play Finland or Zimbabwe or Chile or Fiji or whoever else they want to play to decide the new #1 HOCKEY COUNTRY IN THE WORLD. Canada's busy tomorrow shining their gold medals.


Knowing full well, they are only the third best country in hockey when they wake up tomorrow 

They have only inched their way closer to the throne. But the real King is still on it, sitting pretty!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

JasonLives said:


> But you keep saying best on best. Did every country have their best team? I can say we didnt. We had 3 top centers light. Did Finland have their absolute best? Nope, bunch of injuries. Did Canada have it? I dont follow the injuries there.
> How can it be called best on best? But World Championship isnt? Only difference is there are more players unavailable because of various reason. But that goes for EVERY country.
> The only time you get BEST ON BEST, is if every team has zero injuries. Good luck with that!.
> 
> Today Canada was the best team. Tomorrow, Sweden is still the No 1 ranked hockey nation in the world.


Tavares and Stamkos > Zetterberg, Sedin and Backstrom.

World Championships don't mean much to Canadians like it does to you guys in Europe, all the good players are either playing in the playoffs still or decline to go. 

Every team in the Olympics brought what they thought was their best team. I don't think Sweden would have won anyway if all 3 of those injured players played today. Canada's defense has been shutting down teams all tournament long.


----------



## Not Chip (Feb 23, 2014)

arbitrary rankings>>>actual games in the most important tournament


LOL


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

JasonLives said:


> Knowing full well, they are only the third best country in hockey when they wake up tomorrow
> 
> They have only inched their way closer to the throne. But the real King is still on it, sitting pretty!


Sitting pretty with a Silver Medal. Enjoy your cute figure head though.

This is honestly hilarious. Getting joy from a MEANINGLESS rank after you just lost.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Stad said:


> Tavares and Stamkos > Zetterberg, Sedin and Backstrom.
> 
> World Championships don't mean much to Canadians like it does to you guys in Europe, all the good players are either playing in the playoffs still or decline to go.
> 
> Every team in the Olympics brought what they thought was their best team. I don't think Sweden would have won anyway if all 3 of those injured players played today. Canada's defense has been shutting down teams all tournament long.


Haha, just no. Not when it comes to the effect it has on the team.

So im confident that a no injuries Sweden would have easily beaten a no injuries Canada. But injuries are part of the game. Just gotta try and deal with it.

lol at the "all good players" again. You send a bunch of NHL players and apparently they are not good enough ( still good enough for the NHL ). But Sweden round up a bunch of SHL guys ( thats not good enough for the NHL ), and some other European leagues, and we apparently have the advantage :lmao

Yeah, every team brought what they thought was their best. But not what they wanted. Unless they can heal injuries.




JM said:


> Sitting pretty with a Silver Medal. Enjoy your cute figure head though.
> 
> This is honestly hilarious. Getting joy from a MEANINGLESS rank after you just lost.


Naw, we have a bunch of gold medals from our hockey history aswell. As recent as last World Championship. Tomorrow thats what that gold medal will be. History. Like any other medal.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Congrats to MARTY ST LOUIS


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

JasonLives said:


> Naw, we have a bunch of gold medals from our hockey history aswell. As recent as last World Championship. Tomorrow thats what that gold medal will be. History. Like any other medal.


And we have more. Far more. So I guess we can enjoy that as well tomorrow.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Lord Zetterberg is GOAT, suck my balls, gaiz.


Very much died inside reading that Yzerman is stepping down. My boo since '94, I HATE MY LIFE.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I can only imagine who Canada will get to GM the team in 2018 if the NHL players don't go.

Probably that guy Joe that lives down the street from me. Or my grandma maybe.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

If pro leagues in Europe don't follow suit I can see the NHL losing a lot more Europian player to Europe.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Probably the worst the US has done at the Olympics in a while.


----------



## DGarcia879 (Apr 3, 2006)

the ratings are in.....

Ratings for this year's winter games down from vancouver 2010


----------

